# Let's play a game...



## sulphur

...:applouse:

If you'd like to have this guitar...







...simply post* random thoughts*, as many as you like, within this thread.

It's an '11 Fender J5 Tele, in nice shape. 8)

This thread will for two weeks, ends midnight, Wednesday the 25th.
Random # drawn, winning post determined, guitar shipped to the winner.


----------



## ronmac

Will there be a skill testing question?


----------



## Steadfastly

My random thought is there must be something in the water in Sudbury for you to give away one of your guitars and pay for shipping as well but someone will be glad you did.:smile-new:


----------



## Chitmo

Wow, that's really quite generous of you Sir. Hopefully it will produce some good guitar Karma for you!


----------



## johnnyshaka

I had to re-read your post a few times and I think I still may to re-read it one more time...WOW!

My random thought for the day...I'm still in awe of how physics can keep a 747 in the air...again, WOW!


----------



## Taylor

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, Helvetica, Arial, san-serif]You're a righteous dude. (Incidentally: a dill pickle makes a soggy bookmark.)[/FONT]


----------



## GTmaker

do guitars get sad when you dont play them for a long while?

G.


----------



## Guest

I'm still waiting to see if my morning coffee 
will use it's powers for good or evil today.


----------



## bluzfish

Life is like a beanstalk, isn't it?


----------



## Guest

Don't get me wrong. I'd love to win this, but,
maybe consider donating this to a youth group
or a needy family with an aspiring young guitarist?


----------



## ronmac

The winner could do that, if they choose to.

I looked out the window to ponder what a suitable random thought might be, but then I saw a squirrel....


----------



## Taylor

Whenever someone says "I'm not book smart, but I'm street smart", all I hear is "I'm not actually smart, but I'm imaginary smart".


----------



## dodgechargerfan

There is something under the snow in my yard.


----------



## keto

As posted in the 'playing standing up' thread, I hunch over a lot....with that guitar, I could check out my (lack of) hair while I'm playing! Or, at the very least, do a booger check.


----------



## Lincoln

That's very nice of you. Maybe you'll start a trend here. 
We all like to share with others, the things that give us joy 

(our women & children are exempt from that of course)

(but then again, do our women actually give us joy?)


----------



## Adcandour

Here's my random thought:

Why hasn't Bell or Rogers figured out a way to have our cell phones tie into our home lines (I get bad reception in my house).


----------



## urko99

A random reaction to three wide range humbuckers, where does the pick Go? Love these pups.


----------



## shoretyus

My thoughts to.. I'd keep that and giveaway some thing else.... 



urko99 said:


> A random reaction to three wide range humbuckers, where does the pick Go? Love these pups.


----------



## fretboard

How much deeper would the oceans be if sponges didn't live in them?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Have you ever wondered why older folks, presumably closer to death, drive so slow? I mean shouldn't they be in a bigger hurry than a younger fella?


----------



## jlagore

What do you call a cow that twitches?

Beef jerky.


----------



## Steadfastly

What do you call a cow with only two legs on the same side? 

Eileen.

BTW, I would love to have a Tele but I really don't need another guitar. If my number pops up on this one, I'll likely keep it for a few weeks and it will go to someone who can truly use it.


----------



## cheezyridr

i love my dogs with all my heart. that's my random thought right now, as i share my chair with one of them


----------



## pughwilliam

I'd rather be playing guitar than being on the internet. What am I doing here?


----------



## leftysg

Running my fingers over my scalp makes me wonder "would Rush have been as successful if one or all had male pattern baldness?" I'm so envious.


----------



## davetcan

39 working days left and counting


----------



## DrHook

When I was a kid, my favorite food was spaghetti and meat balls. My cat has an annoying meow.


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> i love my dogs with all my heart. that's my random thought right now, as i share my chair with one of them


When a dog shares his chair with his master, he is truly that man's best friend.


----------



## Beach Bob

Why is my wife still talking when I'm already done listening?


----------



## Judas68fr

Me too! And it's still my favorite! I don't have a cat though..


----------



## ed2000

laristotle said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'd love to win this, but,
> maybe consider donating this to a youth group
> or a needy family with an aspiring young guitarist?


Seconded! 2nded


----------



## ed2000

Why is it when you watch the weather radar maps of southern Ontario on TV, the snow storm appears to be moving west to east but you go outside and the wind and snow is blowing from the east to west?


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'd love to win this, but,
> maybe consider donating this to a youth group
> or a needy family with an aspiring young guitarist?


I "third" the idea and congratulate laristotle suggesting this for your consideration.

I donated quite a bit of musical gear to youth in need and it was a wonderful, fulfilling feeling.

Whatever you decide, it is extremely generous of you! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## High/Deaf

Is the sofa as happy in one corner as it is in the other? And how does the chair feel about it?


I too would probably pass it on to someone more deserving or in need. Unless I really liked it, then fek 'em.


----------



## bzrkrage

Next name for a cat is" I-miss-you-man!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101

Sure, I'll play. Good luck with your game.


----------



## Ti-Ron

You're giving it? Seriously!?!?!

Wow! You're such a heart of gold! 

[video=youtube;MkGOrIBCcg4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkGOrIBCcg4[/video]


----------



## skilsaw

Giving away your possessions.
Next thing you know, you will be moving to the slums in India.
Are you Jesus, or something?


----------



## dmc69

In for the random thoughts: 

Aren't shoes just hard socks? 
Isn't time travel technically possible, assuming you can travel faster than light? If you can travel at 2x the speed of light, and go 1 light year away from earth, wouldn't you theoretically be able to see the events of the earth that happened 1/2 a year ago (obviously you'd need a telescope that could see the earth from 2 light years away) if you looked back? Or even better yet, as you travel away from earth and look back, would you be able to see events rewinding? 

Just normal thoughts any normal person would have.


----------



## shoretyus

low front moving east but it circulates counterclockwise pulling air from 'Mercia



ed2000 said:


> Why is it when you watch the weather radar maps of southern Ontario on TV, the snow storm appears to be moving west to east but you go outside and the wind and snow is blowing from the east to west?


----------



## Steadfastly

I've heard through the grape vine that you're a people lover.

[video=youtube;Yk3ky3riytI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yk3ky3riytI[/video]


----------



## puckhead

that seems like a heck of a game!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Where do you find a cow with no legs?








Right where you left it.


----------



## JeremyP

Lifesavers only really work if you're diabetic.....


----------



## Guest

shoretyus said:


> low front moving east but it circulates counterclockwise pulling air from 'Mercia


Canadian low that shouldn't be mixed up with a Mexican high.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'd love to win this, but,
> maybe consider donating this to a youth group
> or a needy family with an aspiring young guitarist?


This is without a doubt one of the most selfless posts! Karma is on your side my friend! 





Forget the guitar!! *I WANT THE AMP!! *


----------



## puckhead

Steadfastly said:


> What do you call a cow with only two legs on the same side?
> 
> Eileen.


what do you call a cow with no legs?


ground beef.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> This is without a doubt one of the most selfless posts! Karma is on your side my friend!


Thank you.


----------



## NtR Studios

Random thought, give it to a kid who shows interest, but can not afford to buy one. If I win, I'll make it happen.


----------



## Lola

skilsaw said:


> Giving away your possessions.
> Next thing you know, you will be moving to the slums in India.
> Are you Jesus, or something?


OMG I spit my tea all over my damned phone! lmao!


----------



## zontar

Normally I don't pay much attention to Teles--but there's something cool about that--and I do know people I could give this to if I win & I decide it's not me...


----------



## zontar

I have no idea who Gary is, but...


----------



## Taylor

You're going to get good karma, for sure. You've restored my faith in the generosity of man: I thought about being born again, but my mother refused.


----------



## Adcandour

dmc69 said:


> In for the random thoughts:
> 
> Aren't shoes just hard socks?
> Isn't time travel technically possible, assuming you can travel faster than light? If you can travel at 2x the speed of light, and go 1 light year away from earth, wouldn't you theoretically be able to see the events of the earth that happened 1/2 a year ago (obviously you'd need a telescope that could see the earth from 2 light years away) if you looked back? Or even better yet, as you travel away from earth and look back, would you be able to see events rewinding?
> 
> Just normal thoughts any normal person would have.


For you to see the events on earth from there, you would need light to travel back, so you can actually see. Please don't make me think in the morning.


----------



## ronmac

Peter Gabriel went too far when he shocked the monkey.


----------



## Guest

dmc69 said:


> Isn't time travel technically possible ..


----------



## Option1

I thought I had a thought once, but it turned out to be just mind over matter.

Neil

PS: This is an amazing thing to do, Sulphur. Kudos to you.


----------



## pauledc

Open G tuning with or without the 6th string?


----------



## Steadfastly

This is a great thread to bring out the members who don't post that often. Kudos to you. 

BTW, has anyone ever seen a Kudo?


----------



## hardasmum

DIY Homemade Taco Seasoning
(makes about 3 Tablespoons)
Serves: 4-6

Ingredients
1 tablespoon chili powder
½ teaspoon garlic powder
¼ teaspoon onion powder
¼ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
½ teaspoon dried oregano
½ teaspoon paprika
1½ teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon sea salt
1 teaspoon black pepper

Instructions
Mix together all ingredients. Store in an airtight container until ready to use.
When you are ready to use use your Homemade Taco Seasoning, use about 2 tablespoons per 1 pound of meat. Feel free to add more or use less.

Brown your beef and drain off fat. 

Sprinkle seasoning evenly over meat and add ⅓ cup of water. Simmer until water is adsorbed.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> BTW, has anyone ever seen a Kudo?


No, but, I'm sure they taste good.


----------



## Samurai

Amazing gesture! I just do not see these kinds of acts in this day and age, especially on the Internet. One that is truly inspiring.

As for a random thought, all of my thoughts seem to be random. As soon as I start to type one thing, I forget...mmmmmm, ice cream.


----------



## ronmac

I am in awe of the tools I have at my disposal for crafting tone .... Melda Convolution using Lexicon impulses on top of Scuffham amp simulation .... Holy Sweet Mother of .....


----------



## Lola

ronmac said:


> Melda Convolution using Lexicon impulses on top of Scuffham amp simulation .


Explanation in blue collar language pls! My intellect is only rivaled by garden tools this morning!


----------



## ronmac

Using an amp simulator to create guitar tones (modelling of various amps and effects). 

...or you may find this explanation easier to follow:

Throw some gadgets between the Gozintas and the Gozoutas of the Whatsamathingit.


----------



## bluesmostly

that is a cool thing you are doing Sulphur. Nice tele, I am a sucker for the matching headstock thing.


----------



## Judas68fr

yep, this Tele surely looks amazing!


----------



## rollingdam

Having knee replacement surgery on the 24th-would be nice to win when I get back home.


----------



## Steadfastly

Don't be afraid to stand for the things you believe in, even if you are standing alone.


----------



## Guest

rollingdam said:


> Having knee replacement surgery on the 24th-would be nice to win when I get back home.


Best of luck. I had surgery 5 years ago (scope n' scrape).
The Doctor says I'm too young for a new knee.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

When regular dogs see police dogs, do you think "Cops!, be cool".


----------



## Guest

why is it that Goofy talks, but Pluto doesn't?


----------



## blam

I love me some telecasters.

random thought: what am I having for supper tonight?


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

I like games, so I shall throw my hat in the ring. But when it's done I want my hat back.

Random thought: Now where did I put that darn hat?


----------



## hardasmum

Hot chicken cakes with lettuce and mayo


Description
Deeply savoury meatballs with chicken, bacon and parmesan make a great snack with drinks or an incredible sandwich.

Ingredients
- 70g/2½oz fresh white breadcrumbs
- 500g/17½oz minced chicken
- 6 rashers streaky bacon, finely chopped
- 1 lemon, zest and juice
- 6 sprigs fresh thyme, leaves only, roughly chopped
- 3 heaped tbsp freshly grated parmesan cheese
- salt and freshly ground black pepper
- 1-2 tbsp olive oil
To serve
- mayonnaise
- lettuce leaves

1. Place the breadcrumbs, chicken and chopped bacon into a mixing bowl. Grate the lemon zest in with the chicken and bacon, then halve and squeeze the lemon. Add the lemon juice to the mixture with the roughly chopped thyme leaves. Tip in the grated parmesan. Season the mixture with a little salt, then more generously with black pepper. Mix thoroughly.

2. Shape the mixture into small balls or patties. Warm the olive oil in a non-stick pan. Fry them in the oil, about eight at a time, for 4-5 minutes until they are crisp and golden-brown on all sides. Lower the heat and leave to cook through to the middle, about 6-8 minutes more. I tend to turn them no more than once or twice during cooking so they develop a crisp, slightly sticky exterior.

3. Remove the cakes from the pan and place on large, crisp lettuce leaves, add a dollop of mayonnaise and wrap the cakes in the leaves.


----------



## GTmaker

a horse walks into a tavern and sits at the bar.
bartender looks up and says " hey...whats with the long face?"

G.


----------



## Megalon

Mirror pickguard gleaming
Strat headstock deceiving

Three pickups makes me crave
Blushing maidens thou saucy knave

The black night finish my dire need
To own this hybrid Fender steed !


----------



## shoretyus

Random thought .. I got everything I need...except amazing ideas ha ha 



ronmac said:


> Using an amp simulator to create guitar tones (modelling of various amps and effects).
> 
> ...or you may find this explanation easier to follow:
> 
> Throw some gadgets between the Gozintas and the Gozoutas of the Whatsamathingit.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

If a man farts in a room, and no one is there to smell it, does it stink? 

I guess it it depends on what he had for dinner, if he is allergic to gluten, and if we include the offender's olfactory senses. Hmm....


----------



## dmc69

Megalon said:


> Mirror pickguard gleaming
> Strat headstock deceiving
> 
> Three pickups makes me crave
> Blushing maidens thou saucy knave
> 
> The black night finish my dire need
> To own this hybrid Fender steed !


Excellent.


----------



## ed2000

laristotle said:


> Best of luck. I had surgery 5 years ago (scope n' scrape).
> The Doctor says I'm too young for a new knee.


Doctor told me I would get arthritis in my knee after the third cartilage damage injury by the age of 18. Fast forward 47 years - still waiting.


----------



## Megalon

dmc69 said:


> Excellent.


Thanks! I was feeling particularly inspired.


----------



## shoretyus

_*Most*_ excellent..... ...... kind like my friends new song called Lucky Thirteen https://soundcloud.com/bob-sheppard/lucky-13


dmc69 said:


> Excellent.


----------



## Tarbender

Words to live by, "Never whittle towards your self or pee into the wind."


----------



## ronmac

Random parenting advice..... "Know when to hold 'em, know when to scold 'em"


----------



## shoretyus

And when to sell them on Kijiji 



ronmac said:


> Random parenting advice..... "Know when to hold 'em, know when to scold 'em"


----------



## urko99

Randomly thinking about Valentines Day, taking the Wife out for dinner and a Movie.
She's been talking a lot about The Cheese Cake Factory, and 50 shades of Grey.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Sudbury, my old home town (kinda). I miss the days I spent there, but last year when I was there I hardly recognised the place.....The Kingsway has so many buildings on it now!


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Love this one...


----------



## Judas68fr

Stratin2traynor said:


> Love this one...



ahah good one!


----------



## ronmac

shoretyus said:


> And when to sell them on Kijiji


I knew someone would say it


----------



## rearviewmirror2

I like cheese. Oh and scotch too.


----------



## Taylor

I think everyone has a movie that they love so much, it actually becomes stressful to watch it with other people. I’ll end up wasting 90 minutes shiftily glancing around to confirm that everyone’s laughing at the right parts, then making sure I laugh just a little bit harder (and a millisecond earlier) to prove that I’m still the only one who really, really gets it.


----------



## Steadfastly

GTmaker said:


> a horse walks into a tavern and sits at the bar.
> bartender looks up and says " hey...whats with the long face?"
> 
> G.


Funny!



Tarbender said:


> Words to live by, "Never whittle towards your self or pee into the wind."


My Mom told me about the first part and not to walk with a knife or scissors pointed toward you but pointed away from yourself. Common sense told me the second part.



rearviewmirror2 said:


> I like cheese. Oh and scotch too.


Seconded. Gouda and provalone are my favourites. And to the scotch may I add Tattler and Drambuie?


----------



## bluzfish

GTmaker said:


> a horse walks into a tavern and sits at the bar.
> bartender looks up and says " hey...whats with the long face?"
> 
> G.









.


----------



## leftysg

If Randy Bachman gave Steven King guitar lessons, and Steven gave Randy writing lessons, would Randy's publication be called The Bachman Books?


----------



## DrHook

I hate when you blow your nose, wipe it...and you still have something hanging out that you didn't see...but everyone else does.


----------



## Slooky

A friend of mine went to a Leafs game and when he got there, he forgot the tickets on the dash of his car. When he returned to the car to get them, their was 2 more!!!
Bwa ha ha


----------



## allthumbs56

Wow ........ and here I am with very specific thoughts and not a random one in sight...............


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Canadian low that shouldn't be mixed up with a Mexican high.


George Carlin.............


----------



## Electraglide

Does she know the difference between lust and love? How much will it cost to find out?


----------



## dodgechargerfan

If our knees bent the other way, what would a chair look like?


----------



## Tarbender

So if your nose runs and your feet smell, does it mean you were built upside down?


----------



## rhh7

As a random thought, I am dreaming of a used MIM Telecaster. A fellow forum member has provided me with the pickups, wiring harness, pots and switch from a Road Worn Telecaster. I am very excited about this project, since Telecasters are my favorite guitars. We are so lucky to be living now. My first trip to a Fender dealer was in 1956. This week, I bought a new Epiphone Pro-1 acoustic guitar for $124.95, including GST. I love the looks of it, vintage burst, and the ease of playing it. It is unbelievable what CNC has made possible for us today!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Tarbender said:


> So if your nose runs and your feet smell, does it mean you were built upside down?


Be careful or you might stub your ear.


----------



## Rumble_b

My cats breath smells like cat food.


----------



## Guest

ed2000 said:


> Doctor told me I would get arthritis in my knee after the third cartilage damage injury by the age of 18. Fast forward 47 years - still waiting.


I'm basically walking bone on bone, next to no cartilage.
Radiologist said I had the knee of a 70 year old (when I was 47).


----------



## Mooh

like there was a call before the dark went away and the dogs watched the air move with their noses so that the bedclothes caught on the thought that if dogs were about the cereal had better wake or it wouldn’t be ready for the road before reading by the fridge light woke the milk to say hello again this morning like every morning before the spoon clankered clankered clankered on the bowl of dreams before for dishwasher fire disturbed its balance and warped the thought that this was once a good bowl for cereal to prepare itself for milky lovemaking in preparation for decent into the realm of digestive glory before the dogs mill about crying for fear that all is lost not knowing the box gives up more and more and never ends its generosity when the hand meets the cupboard door that has that stain forgotten because of the lure of the cereal that calls out to the world eat me eat me eat me and find everlasting joy in the spirit of the cereal and milk that transcends even breakfast or the shorelunch of desire that smells of fish but tastes of cereal and milk that calls out swim swim swim in me me me like an echo of dreams forgotten at waking like the stain on the cupboard door but what’s that sound in the noses of clowns in the space between cereal and milk occupied by hopes of peace spewing with laughs and giggles and chuckles and tears of perplexity and list of things to do to the clown of noses distracting minds from the space between the cereal and the milk heard crying kill the joy of space before the alter of tongues before the stain on the cupboard door slides to the floor and surrenders itself to the dogs of floor ignoring the cries of the dog lord screaming get thee to the kitchen and be silent and let the space between cereal and milk be heard lest it be spilled on the bedclothes torn on the bedpost as sleep spilled out before the dark went away and the dogs woke to the sound of milk slapping cereal like so many jilted lovers slapping hatred away ignoring the space that screams taste and see that the meal is good feel and hear that the air is silent but for the diminished dimensions of damnable thought through thine own false love of the space between cereal and milk in the bowl of joy served by the spoon of ecstasy and held to the alter but what is that sound in the hairs outside calling to the space between the cereal and the milk milk milk taste in the heart like blood under the fingernails of lust and the fire of a thousand thousand dishwashers perched below the branches of joy but above the grave victory as the milk laps on the shore of divine cereal delight waiting for the space between cereal and milk to close and squeeze the hand of perpetual space crying fear not for yanina holds foibles in hands of forgiveness stringing lives along in delusion and illusion and fear not for the space is yanina with a shovel through the heart digging at weeds of uncertainty like clowns of orange and dogs of yesterdays seething through their teeth where is the yanina space it has been taken and all that remains is cereal and milk with pages torn and prayers unanswered like fake faith crying the dog lord cometh fear not and footsteps overtake and rain drenches and the ground opens to swallow fields and fields and fields of cereal drowning in pastures and pastures and pastures of milk with no space of yanina to save the mind from suffocating bedclothes wrapped around the swollen absence of a knife blade from which to balance the pocket in the trousers on shuffling legs and feet with hands in them searching for cereal and milk now flush with complexity and perplexity alone gone as the fence wraps around the fields of hairy glory strung with flocks of vixens crying where oh where has yanina gone why are we forsaken but there is no answer from the void as the mouth of earth closed around the nothing that remained remains remaining there as if there was no clock yet paper and thoughts blow on a wind of rudderless lunacy crying shred where there be no shred but to deaf ears it falls why there are no lessons but those of dogs dining on forgotten cereal sodden with milk from days past fallen from the cupboard stained by thought goes to where there is 

Gooh Gooh Ga Jube

MoohDoohNoohPooh


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> George Carlin.............


give the man a cigar.


----------



## Taylor

As I sit, sewing stuffed animals and eating cookies I'm forced to wonder: am I destined to be Santa Claus?


----------



## bluzfish

Mooh said:


> like there was a call before the dark went away and the dogs watched the air move with their noses so that the bedclothes caught on the thought that if dogs were about the cereal had better wake or it wouldn’t be ready for the road before reading by the fridge light woke the milk to say hello again this morning like every morning before the spoon clankered clankered clankered on the bowl of dreams before for dishwasher fire disturbed its balance and warped the thought that this was once a good bowl for cereal to prepare itself for milky lovemaking in preparation for decent into the realm of digestive glory before the dogs mill about crying for fear that all is lost not knowing the box gives up more and more and never ends its generosity when the hand meets the cupboard door that has that stain forgotten because of the lure of the cereal that calls out to the world eat me eat me eat me and find everlasting joy in the spirit of the cereal and milk that transcends even breakfast or the shorelunch of desire that smells of fish but tastes of cereal and milk that calls out swim swim swim in me me me like an echo of dreams forgotten at waking like the stain on the cupboard door but what’s that sound in the noses of clowns in the space between cereal and milk occupied by hopes of peace spewing with laughs and giggles and chuckles and tears of perplexity and list of things to do to the clown of noses distracting minds from the space between the cereal and the milk heard crying kill the joy of space before the alter of tongues before the stain on the cupboard door slides to the floor and surrenders itself to the dogs of floor ignoring the cries of the dog lord screaming get thee to the kitchen and be silent and let the space between cereal and milk be heard lest it be spilled on the bedclothes torn on the bedpost as sleep spilled out before the dark went away and the dogs woke to the sound of milk slapping cereal like so many jilted lovers slapping hatred away ignoring the space that screams taste and see that the meal is good feel and hear that the air is silent but for the diminished dimensions of damnable thought through thine own false love of the space between cereal and milk in the bowl of joy served by the spoon of ecstasy and held to the alter but what is that sound in the hairs outside calling to the space between the cereal and the milk milk milk taste in the heart like blood under the fingernails of lust and the fire of a thousand thousand dishwashers perched below the branches of joy but above the grave victory as the milk laps on the shore of divine cereal delight waiting for the space between cereal and milk to close and squeeze the hand of perpetual space crying fear not for yanina holds foibles in hands of forgiveness stringing lives along in delusion and illusion and fear not for the space is yanina with a shovel through the heart digging at weeds of uncertainty like clowns of orange and dogs of yesterdays seething through their teeth where is the yanina space it has been taken and all that remains is cereal and milk with pages torn and prayers unanswered like fake faith crying the dog lord cometh fear not and footsteps overtake and rain drenches and the ground opens to swallow fields and fields and fields of cereal drowning in pastures and pastures and pastures of milk with no space of yanina to save the mind from suffocating bedclothes wrapped around the swollen absence of a knife blade from which to balance the pocket in the trousers on shuffling legs and feet with hands in them searching for cereal and milk now flush with complexity and perplexity alone gone as the fence wraps around the fields of hairy glory strung with flocks of vixens crying where oh where has yanina gone why are we forsaken but there is no answer from the void as the mouth of earth closed around the nothing that remained remains remaining there as if there was no clock yet paper and thoughts blow on a wind of rudderless lunacy crying shred where there be no shred but to deaf ears it falls why there are no lessons but those of dogs dining on forgotten cereal sodden with milk from days past fallen from the cupboard stained by thought goes to where there is
> 
> Gooh Gooh Ga Jube
> 
> MoohDoohNoohPooh


I just read that aloud in one long burp. Cool.


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;2SZiEFpC9Wg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SZiEFpC9Wg[/video]


----------



## hardasmum

It's filled with blood and that's better than pus.


----------



## JeremyP

Meatball subs are my favorite ....


----------



## puckhead

Love means nothing, 
to a tennis player


----------



## shoretyus

Ezra will now apply for pogie


----------



## Steadfastly

This thread is going viral.


----------



## puckhead




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> give the man a cigar.


 We danced the Mamushka while Nero fiddled, we danced the Mamushka at Waterloo. We danced the Mamushka for Jack the Ripper, and now, Fester Addams, this Mamushka is for you.


----------



## zontar

I almost forgot about this one.

Oh well...
I remembered.


----------



## zontar

Time to log off--I'm up too late.


----------



## Option1

Any time, any day, and three times on Sundays!

Neil


----------



## Taylor

I fell asleep in pyjamas, but woke up in a t-shirt and jeans.


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;Mw0IakmQri0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw0IakmQri0[/video]


----------



## Ti-Ron

Today's discovery: Thorr Axe a soundtrack for your inner viking!

https://thorr-axe.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Rumble_b

So I picked up a guitar today that I haven't played in months. Surprised to find that it was only about a 1/4 step flat!! Not sure why I haven't played it much, such a nice playing guitar. Its a Hamm for those of you that remember them from a few years back.


----------



## Guest

I remember him and his guitars. He used to ship one out to
members who asked to borrow for a month to check out.
Then it would be shipped off to the next person. IIRC.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I had a dream where I was wide awake, and when I woke up I was fast asleep.


----------



## ronmac

Where the [email protected]#$% am I going to put all of the snow we are going to get this weekend?


----------



## Norman231

Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way.
Continually complaining about the weather is the Canadian way.


----------



## pauledc

I have a standard poodle named Tele her fathers name is Mojo


----------



## Norman231

I have found that one can really catch up on their emails, and on reading forum posts, while attending teleconferences.


----------



## urko99

Gonna start doing some recording after 45+ years playing guitar. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Norman231

I really like the looks of hood tachs.

[video]http://vid1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag73/CalgaryCowboys/VID-20140331-00062_zpsyvnf7jjf.mp4[/video]


----------



## Cups

A lot of people are posting in hopes of winning the guitar. The odds are still way better then the lottery.


----------



## Norman231

*random thoughts*


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer

If a tree falls in the woods and no one is around to hear it, does a hipster buy the album?


----------



## fraser

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> If a tree falls in the woods and no one is around to hear it, does a hipster buy the album?


for a while there, i was afraid i might be a hipster.
i kept seeing the term online.
i wear glasses. ive got a beard. flannel is comfortable.
but then i looked up hipsters.
im not one of those.


----------



## Adcandour

fraser said:


> for a while there, i was afraid i might be a hipster.
> i kept seeing the term online.
> i wear glasses. ive got a beard. flannel is comfortable.
> but then i looked up hipsters.
> im not one of those.


So you're a poser.


----------



## Mooh

I am Spartacus.


----------



## Judas68fr

Friday afternoon entry for me! Beer o'clock is near!!!


----------



## cheezyridr

i was just thinking how awesome this would be to win, as my 50th b/d is next week.....


----------



## Woof

This could be a way to up my post count by 1


----------



## Steadfastly

Norman231 said:


> Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way.
> Continually complaining about the weather is the Canadian way.


Obviously, English Canadians desperately hang on to their continual complaining.


----------



## Bubb

Norman231 said:


> Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way.
> Continually complaining about the weather is the Canadian way.


Ever notice how well the lyrics for the bridges in Time fit in to the verses in Echoes ?


----------



## fraser

adcandour said:


> So you're a poser.


oh man, thats even worse.
im going to go have a good cry.
then i will have to rethink things.


----------



## rollingdam

on the other hand who let the dogs out?


----------



## Lola

OUR chances of winning are greater because the more you post to this thread yada, yada, yada!

If I win it I will donate it! I have 3 beautiful guitars already. I am very fortunate to have what I have, some are not!

Someone who has the passion to play and can't because finances warrant that food must come first. I couldn't imagine that scenario! I would be so very sad!


----------



## shoretyus

Flannel is the new black 



fraser said:


> for a while there, i was afraid i might be a hipster.
> i kept seeing the term online.
> i wear glasses. ive got a beard. flannel is comfortable.
> but then i looked up hipsters.
> im not one of those.


----------



## Slooky

How many times is it appropriate to say "What?" before you just nod and smile because you still didn't hear what they said?


----------



## Lola

shoretyus said:


> Flannel is the new black


 especially plaid flannel. I am mad for plaid!


----------



## Rumble_b

laristotle said:


> I remember him and his guitars. He used to ship one out to
> members who asked to borrow for a month to check out.
> Then it would be shipped off to the next person. IIRC.


Yep. I tried one out then bought one. Upgraded the pickups and maybe the pots not sure. It's a great guitar and was a steal at the price. Best low cost guitar I ever played. Still kick myself for not buying another when he had a bunch on clearance. Last I heard he was waiting for a new line to come in and they got stolen. I think that was the beginning of the end. Too bad, great guitars and great guy. Andy I think his name was, deliver the guitar to me himself.


----------



## hardasmum

[video=youtube_share;m3vHLiX3RQQ]http://youtu.be/m3vHLiX3RQQ[/video]


----------



## JimiGuy7

I forgot what I was going to say


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;Mw0IakmQri0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw0IakmQri0[/video]


Hard to say who was a better Gomez....Raul Julia or John Astin...


----------



## ed2000

ronmac said:


> Will there be a skill testing question?


Oh oh, there go my chances.


----------



## Electraglide

fraser said:


> for a while there, i was afraid i might be a hipster.
> i kept seeing the term online.
> i wear glasses. ive got a beard. flannel is comfortable.
> but then i looked up hipsters.
> im not one of those.


If you're under 50 you probably aren't.....You're a Lumberjack!
[video=youtube;sZa26_esLBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZa26_esLBE[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

Slooky said:


> How many times is it appropriate to say "What?" before you just nod and smile because you still didn't hear what they said?


That's called being a husband.


----------



## fraser

Electraglide said:


> If you're under 50 you probably aren't.....You're a Lumberjack!
> [video=youtube;sZa26_esLBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZa26_esLBE[/video]


right on! a lumberjack!
i am a lumberjack!
thanks man.


----------



## Electraglide

David: Is this a game or is it real?
Joshua/WOPR: What's the difference?

- - - Updated - - -



fraser said:


> right on! a lumberjack!
> i am a lumberjack!
> thanks man.


Is your middle name Bevis?


----------



## fraser

Rumble_b said:


> Yep. I tried one out then bought one. Upgraded the pickups and maybe the pots not sure. It's a great guitar and was a steal at the price. Best low cost guitar I ever played. Still kick myself for not buying another when he had a bunch on clearance. Last I heard he was waiting for a new line to come in and they got stolen. I think that was the beginning of the end. Too bad, great guitars and great guy. Andy I think his name was, deliver the guitar to me himself.


yup Andy is his name.
he gave me a pine tele body he made.
delivered it to me even-
brought one of his guitars to show me.
lot of guitar for the price-
just wasnt my style.

i made this out of the pine body he made me.










- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> David: Is this a game or is it real?
> Joshua/WOPR: What's the difference?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Is your middle name Bevis?


no- i never had a middle name.
never needed one.

elton john: is this nightmare black or are the windows painted?
fraser: whats the difference?


----------



## LowWatt

Very generous move with a very cool guitar. Good on ya.


----------



## Norman231

3 hummers in a row... if two hummers are good... then three must be even better... I think this logic applies to all types of hummers, even the ones in an electric guitar...


----------



## bluzfish

Norman231 said:


> 3 hummers in a row... if two hummers are good... then three must be even better... I think this logic applies to all types of hummers, even the ones in an electric guitar...


That reminds me. Gotta get a girlfriend.


----------



## Tarbender

You're only young once, but you can always be immature.


----------



## Steadfastly

How long will inexperienced ones love inexperience?


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Hard to say who was a better Gomez....Raul Julia or John Astin...


Sorta like asking, DLR or Sammy.

Grew up with John. Good for TV.
Raul made Gomez shine for the movie.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> That reminds me. Gotta get a girlfriend.


Rent before you buy.


----------



## Guest

Nobody's mentioned that it's the 13th .. of friday.
Here's one of a very few riders at Port Dover.


----------



## puckhead

have I won this thing yet?
because it looks like it would fit my hands really well


----------



## zontar

It's been a while since we've done this--kind of fun.


----------



## bolero

booga booga booga


----------



## zontar

Get me some people to jam with--and I'm happy--as long as we don't do Wild Thing over & over & over...


----------



## Roryfan

Does asparagus only smell in the urine of 50% of the population or does it smell in everyone's urine but only 50% have the olfactory response to asparagus?


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;yclRjptWlW8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yclRjptWlW8[/video]
I like this version better than original.


----------



## urko99

zontar said:


> Normally I don't pay much attention to Teles--but there's something cool about that--and I do know people I could give this to if I win & I decide it's not me...


Agreed. It's a gentlemens tele.


----------



## urko99

Btw thanks so much for posting this thread and your generosity! I agree, this may start something!


----------



## ronmac

A clear blue sky with a crescent moon makes way for a storm front and exciting hours ahead.


----------



## JeremyP

We are born , naked , wet and hungry... And then things get worse. 


Here is John 5 talking about teles 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=k_RZhpxiyxc


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## Option1

I have nothing to say until I've consulted my lawyer.

Neil


----------



## shoretyus

Try this version 
[video=youtube;x_g6kWK22Pc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_g6kWK22Pc[/video]



zontar said:


> I like this version better than original.


----------



## LaRSin

Very nice looking Guitar , Very generous of you


----------



## ed2000

When my kid first started talking I taught him to say Stratocaster - repeated it as SCASTERSCRASTER.


----------



## MarkusV

An apple a day sends the tele my way....


----------



## davetcan

37 working days left and I'm pretty sick of this white shit.


----------



## Fox Rox

A Tele with 3 wide range pickups? That is awesome! And more importantly what a cool thing for you to do sulphur. Hopefully the winner will pay it forward and give something else away on the forum.


----------



## Lola

davetcan said:


> 37 working days left and I'm pretty sick of this white shit.


Porquoi? White shit?? That leads me to think of one thing only!


----------



## Guest

Flying Rats?


----------



## Tarbender

To make a mistake is human, but to blame it on someone else, that's even more human...


----------



## Steadfastly

Yep, this thread, she's a'going viral; tele viral.


----------



## Megalon

Underprivileged and wanting stand aside
Make way for my steely hybrid Bride

Encased in black she glances scornfully
Those who competed, ha,ha, outrageous folly

Like a bowl of porridge,donate they say?
Blasphemy! I will horde thee in my cave

Slaying mediocrity my sacred axe
T'wil be as effective as a government tax


----------



## the-patient

Random thought: why is it so hard to talk about actual playing but so easy to talk about gear?


----------



## Taylor

This thread is going to wind up with 71 pages.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Mooh said:


> I am Spartacus.


You are here?


----------



## Mooh

dodgechargerfan said:


> You are here?


No...but we can pretend.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Mooh said:


> No...but we can pretend.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I knew that, but thanks for playing along.
I only get to use that picture once a year when someone on my MOPAR forum posts about the drag races in Sparta.


----------



## LowWatt

Perfect. 2 pickups to play and one in the centre to hollow out and hide your "stuff" in.


----------



## ed2000

dodgechargerfan said:


> I knew that, but thanks for playing along.
> I only get to use that picture once a year when someone on my MOPAR forum posts about the drag races in Sparta.


http://funnyasduck.net/wp-content/u...oman-running-drag-racing-doing-wrong-pics.jpg


----------



## dodgechargerfan

ed2000 said:


> http://funnyasduck.net/wp-content/u...oman-running-drag-racing-doing-wrong-pics.jpg


That's not the Sparta we're looking for.


----------



## Scotty

the-patient said:


> Random thought: why is it so hard to talk about actual playing but so easy to talk about gear?


Good question. Perhaps because for some of us, playing is more like "feeling the moment" or "getting lost in the zone". I cannot read music and don't know any theory, so I cant effectively talk about playing. Playing for me is a complete and total escape. (Yes, I realise that if I was more structured, I'd be a much better player)


----------



## LowWatt

I totally thought you were going Saw on us with this thread title.


----------



## Steadfastly

A game with a game. I think most of us have seen and played this one before.

The Sheep Game: www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_version5.swf


----------



## Lincoln

Steadfastly said:


> A game with a game. I think most of us have seen and played this one before.
> 
> The Sheep Game: www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_version5.swf


I'm a bobbing bobcat


----------



## TWRC

What the? I just saw this post. Very generous of you Sulphur!


----------



## ed2000

dodgechargerfan said:


> That's not the Sparta we're looking for.


Dare to be different.


----------



## shoretyus

Digging your band 


TWRC said:


> What the? I just saw this post. Very generous of you Sulphur!


----------



## Adcandour

I don't know how to cartwheel, summersault, dance, or speed walk. I kinda know how to masturbate.

If this post wins, I'm gonna get it mailed to the 5th poster from this one.

I'll be back in 5 posts.


----------



## Slooky

Too often we don't realize what we have, until it's gone!


----------



## bw66

This is fun! Thanks!

So a priest, a rabbi, and Stephen Harper walk into a bar. The bartender says, "What is this? A joke?"


----------



## the-patient

Scotty said:


> Good question. Perhaps because for some of us, playing is more like "feeling the moment" or "getting lost in the zone". I cannot read music and don't know any theory, so I cant effectively talk about playing. Playing for me is a complete and total escape. (Yes, I realise that if I was more structured, I'd be a much better player)


I can get behind that. When I play I'm not always thinking about it except in a super expensive studio scenario. 

Gear is also something concrete, where not much else about music is. I'm finding myself a lot less distracted with the chase for tone and gear lately though, and just playing more which makes me happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardasmum

Is this four posts from Adcandour's last?


----------



## hardasmum

I hope Adcandour is a man of his word.


----------



## greco

hardasmum said:


> I hope Adcandour is a man of his word.


Brilliant!...Well done!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fraser

im looking for somebody to join me in a new project.
i will be the blond guy- you can be the guy with the mustache.
we dont really need much gear, since we will mostly be singing and dancing.
its going to be awesome.
a hall and oates tribute.
most people dont know this about me, but i can do the hell out of this-
especially the finger snapping thing.

[video=youtube;ccenFp_3kq8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccenFp_3kq8[/video]


----------



## Adcandour

hardasmum said:


> I hope Adcandour is a man of his word.


I can't believe I forgot to post.

Anyhow, I _am_ a man of my word. If I win the guitar on this or any post, you can have it. I just post here cause I have too many random thoughts.

FYI, I've won 2 out of the 4 contests I've entered here.

@fraser If you didn't live in Hamilton, I would rock the stache for your band.


----------



## Megalon

Ah, Sweet ******* of Tele Guitars
The wine of Bacchus can soon be ours

Others may fawn,yearn and bleat
Narpets and Didacts may drink at thy Teat

Lost in a sea of Arpeggios oh what's the matter
Serve me a flask of chord melody platter

Away ye swine of ignoble birth 
This sword shall slay both master and serf


----------



## fraser

> @fraser If you didn't live in Hamilton, I would rock the stache for your band.


dont fear hamilton. just ignore the filth, the crackheads and the cockroaches.
move your family here. i will look out for you, im armed to the teeth.
this thing is going to be huge. HUGE.


----------



## Rumble_b

So it's Valentine's Day and I just had dinner with my mother in-law. Is that weird??


----------



## Steadfastly

Rumble_b said:


> So it's Valentine's Day and I just had dinner with my mother in-law. Is that weird??


No, that was kind. My Mother-in-law was one of my very good friends.


----------



## Rumble_b

Well I was hoping to get a smart ass response. Lol. My wife is gone for the weekend so her mom is here to watch my daughter cause I have to work. I get along with her very well and spend a lot of time with her and my father in law. It's more weird that my dog isn't here then have her spend the night!


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> I kinda know how to masturbate.


Try the other hand.


----------



## Lola

Love is having an ugly argument with significant other and he apologizes for acting like a jerk(I started it) and has a beautiful bouquet of Valentine flowers and a big box of my favorites chocolates.

and.................

then says, go play your guitar for the rest of the night as loud as you want! I was surprised because he's always saying *turn it down or put your headphones on!*


----------



## Jimmy_D

Rumble_b said:


> So it's Valentine's Day and I just had dinner with my mother in-law. Is that weird??


not in Keswick... it's par for the course.


----------



## Rumble_b

Jimmy_D said:


> not in Keswick... it's par for the course.


Now that's the response I was looking for!!!

I'm sure it's the same in Sunderland.


----------



## Louis

laristotle said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'd love to win this, but,
> maybe consider donating this to a youth group
> or a needy family with an aspiring young guitarist?


Winner !!!


----------



## bzrkrage

Why is a PA question always "is this mixer good for..;……karaoke ?" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty

Louis said:


> Winner !!!


Yes, one of the best comments thus far IMO.


----------



## Steadfastly

Rumble_b said:


> Well I was hoping to get a smart ass response. Lol.


I know. lol


----------



## Scotty

Wait, this isnt a website run contest, but a guitar being given away by a GC member???

Holy crap, that's awesome! Talk about paying it forward


----------



## Electraglide

Scotty said:


> Good question. Perhaps because for some of us, playing is more like "feeling the moment" or "getting lost in the zone". I cannot read music and don't know any theory, so I cant effectively talk about playing. Playing for me is a complete and total escape. (Yes, I realise that if I was more structured, I'd be a much better player)


Welcome to the club except I'm not worried about being 'structured'.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Love is having an ugly argument with significant other and he apologizes for acting like a jerk(I started it) and has a beautiful bouquet of Valentine flowers and a big box of my favorites chocolates.
> 
> and.................
> 
> then says, go play your guitar for the rest of the night as loud as you want! I was surprised because he's always saying *turn it down or put your headphones on!*


What time is he getting back from the bar?


----------



## Tarbender

If you want someone who will listen to you every time, do everything you tell them to do, and always be there for you for better or for worse, get a dog.


----------



## ed2000

If I were to be selected to have this Tele I would get comfortable with it, post a tune on Youtube and then pass it on to the next person willing to do the same.


----------



## Guest

Louis said:


> Winner !!!


I certainly hope the 'computer generated 
random draw' software thinks so too.


----------



## zontar

Listening to an eclectic mix of music tonight--right now some Neil Young acoustic stuff
Here comes the harmonica.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Listening to an eclectic mix of music tonight--right now some Neil Young acoustic stuff
> Here comes the harmonica.


I am playing an eclectic mix of music tonight as well. First some BB King, AC/DC and then some Judas Priest = You don't have to be old to be wise! Rob Halford OMG what a voice! Powerful and very scary but I love it!


----------



## shoretyus

Recording a random unstructured eclectic mix of me. Organ is not the mouth kind :applouse:



zontar said:


> Listening to an eclectic mix of music tonight--right now some Neil Young acoustic stuff
> Here comes the harmonica.


----------



## zontar

it

That's all for now.

I am posting it.


----------



## zontar

You've been a wonderful audience--
Good night!


----------



## Jimmy_D

Rumble_b said:


> Now that's the response I was looking for!!!
> 
> I'm sure it's the same in Sunderland.


It's not far away so can't be much different, I'm going to pick up my mother-in-law right now...


----------



## Chitmo

He who sleeps with itchy bum, wakes up with smelly fingers!


----------



## Guest

Craigslist ad.

Free Giant Cardboard Dinosaur

I made a giant dinosaur costume out of cardboard for halloween.
My apartment is tiny.
It is past halloween.
The dinosaur refuses to get a job to help out with rent.

In short, the dino must go. But I'm a sentimental sort of person 
so instead of chunking it in the recycling bin I'm trying to re-home it. 
For the low low price of $0 it can be yours!


----------



## urko99

A fine dinosaur it is indeed. I would take it myself, but I'm already nursing a herd. You should have no problem re-purposing that fine reptilian.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Norman231

Listening to old ZZ TOP, pre-Eliminator.
Some really good stuff in those first few albums


----------



## Option1

fraser said:


> dont fear hamilton. just ignore the filth, the crackheads and the cockroaches.
> move your family here. i will look out for you, im armed to the teeth.
> this thing is going to be huge. HUGE.


I can see, and unfortunately, hear it now:

[video=youtube_share;l56Hdjx0ckg]http://youtu.be/l56Hdjx0ckg[/video]

Neil


----------



## rearviewmirror2

You know it's been windy when one side of your house is completely covered in snow. Windows and all.


----------



## Norman231

Thank gawd for Tom Petty and the Ramones.... murdering their relatively simple songs is a great way to learn guitar...


----------



## LowWatt

I do not want to go outside right now. -25 and feels like -?!?!?!. Hopefully this dog can walk himself.


----------



## ronmac

A day has passed and many pages have been written. why?


----------



## Steadfastly

When wisdom enters your heart and knowledge becomes pleasant to your soul, thinking ability will keep watch over you.


----------



## urko99

My Daughter called me yesterday and her boyfriend Proposed to her on Valentine's day! Destination wedding to Mexico this August! Oh yeah,! Looking forward to that one!


----------



## ronmac

I hope it is going to be a waterfront wedding. The heat inland that time of year can be incredible.

I spent a week in Mexico, Yuma Dessert, one August and it was 54c three of the days I was there. The rest of the time it hovered around a more bearable 42c.


----------



## shoretyus

You know that it's cold when Google puts a sweater on the Maps Street View guy


LowWatt said:


> I do not want to go outside right now. -25 and feels like -?!?!?!. Hopefully this dog can walk himself.


----------



## Lola

When you truly care for someone, their mistakes never change our feelings for it's the mind that gets angry but the heart still cares!

I just had add my girly philosophy in for what it's worth!:sFun_cheerleader2:This is me at 6:30 am. I can't sleep anymore. I had to get up and start practicing "that" song again(check, headphones on) by Priest, Your don't have to be old to be wise! God this song is going to kill me from lack of sleep! I just get to the point where I start thinking about this song and just have to pick up my guitar and start playing no matter what time it is! Sort of like an itch that can't be scratched!


----------



## bluzfish

Lola said:


> :sFun_cheerleader2:This is me at 6:30 am. I can't sleep anymore. I had to get up and start practicing "that" song again(check, headphones one) by Priest, Your don't have to be old to be wise! God this song is going to kill me from lack of sleep! I just get to the point where I start thinking about this song and just have to pick up my guitar and start playing no matter what time it is! Sort of like an itch that can't be scratched!


You are a sick woman. Welcome to the hospital. :smile-new:


----------



## Lola

bluzfish said:


> You are a sick woman. Welcome to the hospital. :smile-new:


Welcome to the ward of insanity! My current number where I reside is 666! :confusion:

*Did you know that you can never sneeze with your eyes open?!* It's called automatic reflexes or something like that!


----------



## Scotty

ronmac said:


> A day has passed and many pages have been written. why?


Cause people want to win


----------



## Lola

Sometimes when I am alone and *NO *one is home I play my guitar so quietly! Why?


----------



## urko99

ronmac said:


> I hope it is going to be a waterfront wedding. The heat inland that time of year can be incredible.
> 
> I spent a week in Mexico, Yuma Dessert, one August and it was 54c three of the days I was there. The rest of the time it hovered around a more bearable 42c.


Yes it will be a waterfront all inclusive resort. 54c? Wow!


----------



## bluzfish

My nephew got married in Mexico last May. I couldn't attend but apparently, everything was wonderful without any major glitches.

Their arrangements were made by:

DREAMS VILLAMAGNA
Nuevo Vallarta, Mexico
http://www.dreamsresorts.com


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Welcome to the ward of insanity! My current number where I reside is 666! :confusion:
> 
> *Did you know that you can never sneeze with your eyes open?!* It's called automatic reflexes or something like that!


Apparently, you'd blow your eyes out otherwise.


----------



## Megalon

Nincompoops and naysayers begone from me
Majestic notes form a canopy

Fledgling strumpets and jokers dance
At my sweet melodies jesters prance

My saucy axe slays the minions
Executing flawless like foundry rack & pinion 

Pondering this lengthy tiresome thread
Only assures me of my Victor's bread!


----------



## Electraglide

Megalon said:


> Nincompoops and naysayers begone from me
> Majestic notes form a canopy
> 
> Fledgling strumpets and jokers dance
> At my sweet melodies jesters prance
> 
> My saucy axe slays the minions
> Executing flawless like foundry rack & pinion
> 
> Pondering this lengthy tiresome thread
> Only assures me of my Victor's bread!


“Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
The frumious Bandersnatch!”


----------



## LowWatt

Man, Jonathan Banks is playing an ornery cop in everything these days and I'm fine with that.


----------



## hardasmum

Pants on first, then shoes.


----------



## Taylor

I don't know if I home-brew beer because I'm pretentious or because I'm cheap.


----------



## rollingdam

The teacher gave her fifth grade class an assignment: Get their parents to tell them a story with a moral at the end of it.
---The next day, the kids came back and, one by one, began to tell their stories.
There were all the regular types of stuff: Spilled milk and pennies saved. But then the teacher realized, that only Janie was left.
"Janie, do you have a story to share?"
"Yes ma'am. My daddy told me a story about my Mommy. She was a Marine pilot in Desert Storm, and her plane got hit. She had to bail out over enemy territory, and all she had was a flask of whiskey, a pistol, and a survival knife.
She drank the whiskey on the way down so the bottle wouldn't break, and then she parachuted right into the middle of 20 Iraqi troops........
She shot 15 of them with the pistol, until she ran out of bullets, killed four more with the knife, till the blade broke, and then she killed the last Iraqi with her bare hands."
''Good Heavens, 'said the horrified teacher. What did your Daddy tell you was the moral to this horrible story'?"
...."Don't Screw with Mommy when she's been drinking."
....I love these touching stories !!!


----------



## ronmac

Happy National Flag Day!


----------



## Norman231

This is a fun game... suspense is starting to build, and we're not even half-way there yet...


----------



## plasticfishman

My first thought when I read the thread title was of the Saw series... "Do you want to play a game?"

Also, I hope my car starts when I get out from work...


----------



## Last_Train

Stupidity got us into this mess. Why can't it get us out?


----------



## Electraglide

hardasmum said:


> Pants on first, then shoes.


Nope, boots then pants if you have time.


----------



## Electraglide

plasticfishman said:


> My first thought when I read the thread title was of the Saw series... "Do you want to play a game?"
> 
> Also, I hope my car starts when I get out from work...


[video=youtube;NHWjlCaIrQo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHWjlCaIrQo[/video]


----------



## King Loudness

My random thought for the day is that people are always surprising me, both with gestures of greatness, as well as measures of selfless abandon. Very cool of you to do this, OP.

W.


----------



## GTmaker

"never underestimate the power of very stupid people in large groups."

we seem intent on proving this old saying at every election...
G.


----------



## fraser




----------



## Lola

Shhhhhhhhhhhhh the jalapenos are sleeping!


----------



## fraser

Option1 said:


> I can see, and unfortunately, hear it now:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;l56Hdjx0ckg]http://youtu.be/l56Hdjx0ckg[/video]
> 
> Neil


oh man- thats funny!


----------



## hardasmum

If I was a lime where would I be?


----------



## Lola

is love really never having to say your sorry?


----------



## Taylor

Note to self: deep fryers work somewhat better when filled with oil instead of air.


----------



## Steadfastly

Happy is the man who finds wisdom and the man who acquires discernment. Nothing you desire can compare to it.


----------



## puckhead

hard to keep up with this thread


----------



## Lola

Go to Tim Horton's and ask them for the directions to the nearest Starbucks!

Is it really a *happy meal *at McDonalds?


----------



## Guest

plasticfishman said:


> My first thought when I read the thread title was of the Saw series... "Do you want to play a game?"


----------



## puckhead

Lola said:


> Is it really a *happy meal *at McDonalds?


yeah, they're yummy.
add in one of those junior chicken things, and you've got a meal for six bucks.


----------



## Lola

puckhead said:


> yeah, they're yummy.
> add in one of those junior chicken things, and you've got a meal for six bucks.


Not for me! No happy here! I am an animal lover and a vegetarian. Frankly I would rather starve!


----------



## Morkolo

laristotle said:


>


I scrolled down really quick and for some reason thought that was Spicoli.


----------



## Guest

Sean Penn

[video=youtube;NwwY9y6O3hw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwwY9y6O3hw[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps

Nice one Sulphur.....good on ya'!
My contribution " If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bullshit":sFun_dancing:


----------



## rearviewmirror2

My kids are 5 and 3 and they have never been to McDonald's or BK or anything like that. What a sheltered life so far.


----------



## Adcandour

My kid is 6 and he's already pregnant


----------



## Lola

rearviewmirror2 said:


> My kids are 5 and 3 and they have never been to McDonald's or BK or anything like that. What a sheltered life so far.


They seriously do NOT need that crap in their system. I haven't eaten McDonalds for over 20 years. I don't support any fast food chain *ever! I am seriously disgusted with them and the way the animals for slaughter get treated.*


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> They seriously do NOT need that crap in their system. I haven't eaten McDonalds for over 20 years. I don't support any fast food chain *ever! I am seriously disgusted with them and the way the animals for slaughter get treated.*


What gets me is how they cut up the lettuce in their salads and smash the bacon into little tiny bits.:smile-new: Just kiddin' there Lola.


----------



## Lola

Music to get your groove thang on with! Hey Mr. Stutters fastly I know your kidding. lol

[video=youtube;cMAo0m4E4Lc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc[/video]


----------



## zontar

When I win the Tele, I'll play this on it...
[video=youtube;i5P8lrgBtcU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5P8lrgBtcU[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

rearviewmirror2 said:


> My kids are 5 and 3 and they have never been to McDonald's or BK or anything like that. What a sheltered life so far.


I didn't go into a macd's until I was 20....my younger bro took me to one in Kamloops.....the closest one to Vernon on our move to Van. I think a big mac, fries and a choclolate shake were about a buck or so and the sales were in the millions. In the last 10 years I was in a macd's twice with the grand daughters. Too expensive now. When others drop over and the girls are here they sometimes bring fast food.....macd's, bk or kfc. It's food, it gets eaten and I don't have to pay for it.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Yeah my wife is the health nut. We all really benefit from it. I'm about 20 pounds lighter than I was before I met her.


----------



## zontar

Part of what ruined it for me was the casting.
I can't stand some of the actors they cast--and others I am indifferent to at best-some were okay choices.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Hey Mr. Stutters fastly I know your kidding. lol


Love it! lol.


----------



## Lola

If you win it, you would keep it? You need to donate it! I would probably keep it for a bit and then donate it!

*I am sitting here waiting for the next response! C'mon guys get with the program!

If you could really sell your soul to the devil, what would you sell it for?*


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> Love it! lol.


I have had members shorten my handle to Stead, Steady and Steadly but Mr. Stutters fastly is the best yet!

BTW, I would do the same with the guitar if I won it. I have three gits now and only two get played so four would not be doing it justice.


----------



## zontar

I would consider re-gifting it, as I mentioned in my first post.

but fringes are girble...


----------



## Lola

*If you could change one thing about your significant other, what would it be?*


----------



## bluzfish

I'd change her into a real person.


----------



## zontar

you get compensated with better snow for snowmen...


----------



## Lola

Read and learn!

Why does popcorn pop?

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/other/scientists-now-know-why-popcorns-pop/ar-AA9em5O


----------



## zontar

Has anybody tried this?


----------



## LowWatt

Cancelling all my holiday Monday plans to head in to work. Damn measles.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Has anybody tried this?


What are you referring to?

- - - Updated - - -



LowWatt said:


> Cancelling all my holiday Monday plans to head in to work. Damn measles.


Who has measles?


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> What are you referring to?


it's random--so nothing, really...


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> If you win it, you would keep it? You need to donate it! I would probably keep it for a bit and then donate it!
> 
> *I am sitting here waiting for the next response! C'mon guys get with the program!
> 
> If you could really sell your soul to the devil, what would you sell it for?*


Whatcha got to offer? As far as donating the guitar.....doubt it.


----------



## puckhead

Andre with a 12oz beer can


----------



## Steadfastly

bluzfish said:


> I'd change her into a real person.


You are going to get yourself into trouble, boy. I hope she doesn't read this forum.:smile-new:


----------



## Tarbender

I'm too lazy to be lazy...


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> I'd change her into a real person.


Or a different one.


----------



## zontar

I typed this post on this---


----------



## bluzfish

What exactly do you mean by that?? C'mon, quit waffling zontar!!!!


----------



## Mooh

THEY PUT JESUS ON A CROSS / THEY PUT A HOLE IN J.F.K.
THEY PUT HITLER IN THE DRIVER'S SEAT AND LOOKED THE OTHER WAY
NOW THEY'VE GOT POISON IN THE WATER AND THE WHOLE WORLD IN A TRANCE
BUT JUST BECAUSE WE'RE HYPNOTIZED / THAT DON'T MEAN WE CAN'T DANCE
WE'VE GOT "THE FUNKY WESTERN CIVILIZATION"

Tonio K

(crappy copy and paste all caps, sorry)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac

I am aging more gracefully than some of the SNL cast alumni.


----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> They seriously do NOT need that crap in their system. I haven't eaten McDonalds for over 20 years. I don't support any fast food chain *ever! I am seriously disgusted with them and the way the animals for slaughter get treated.*


Nothing wrong with having a bit of grease now and then, if you make a huge deal out of something as simple as McDonalds then I would hate to see what would happen if you caught them drinking! haha


----------



## Adcandour

ronmac said:


> I am aging more gracefully than some of the SNL cast alumni.


Yes. Terrible comedy ages people like nobody's business.

Saturday night live was essentially what simpson's made fun of in this episode:

"*Bart Gets Famous*" is the twelfth episode of _The Simpsons_' fifth season. It originally aired on the Fox network in the United States on February 3, 1994. In the episode, Bart gets a job as Krusty the Clown's production assistant. However, he soon becomes sick of the job and comes close to quitting. One day, Krusty runs up and says he needs to use Bart in a sketch. Bart becomes an accidental star when he says, "I didn't do it" during the botched sketch. He becomes famous for his catchphrasebut soon becomes tired of being known for one line.
The episode was written by John Swartzwelder and was the first episode of the series to be directed by Susie Dietter. Many characters from the show have catchphrases, and the episode mocks the use of catchphrase-based humor. The writers chose the phrase "I didn't do it" because they wanted a "lousy" phrase "to point out how really crummy things can become really popular".[SUP][3][/SUP] Conan O'Brien, a writer for _The Simpsons_ during the fourth and early part of the fifth season, guest stars as himself. The writers decided to include him in the episode after he received an audition from NBC to replace David Letterman as the host of _Late Night_. In its original broadcast, "Bart Gets Famous" finished 40th in ratings with a Nielsen rating of 11.7, and was viewed in 10.74 million households.


----------



## LowWatt

Lola said:


> Who has measles?


More people in Ontario than there should be. No one I know, but my job requires some work to assist with the issue.


----------



## Taylor

2 things. 1: it bugged me that the SNL 40th anniversary was on a Sunday.
2: SNL has been on for 40 years, and funny--collectively-- for maybe 3.


----------



## Silent Otto

...a curious social experiment, hmmm...

im in, my thoughts are nothing if not random.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> If you win it, you would keep it? You need to donate it! I would probably keep it for a bit and then donate it!


Yes, I will donate it, after inspecting it for a bit as well to make 
sure intonation, electronics and whatnot's are working properly.

*


Lola said:



If you could really sell your soul to the devil, what would you sell it for?

Click to expand...

*If the devil really does exist, then ergo, so must god, n'est-ce pas?
I'll wait for my piece of paradise then.


----------



## Steadfastly

Will this thread hit 20 pages?


----------



## Norman231

Having a guitar with a straight neck would take away this novice's excuses for poor play.


----------



## Guest

Weatherman goes FREAKIN' BALLISTIC over thundersnow.

[video=youtube;PdRWGMyeSYY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdRWGMyeSYY[/video]


----------



## Scotty

god damn its cold


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> Will this thread hit 20 pages?


I'm on page 9.
I see 40 posts/page.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> Weatherman goes FREAKIN' BALLISTIC over thundersnow



that guy needs to live in the smokies down in tennessee. when i lived there, we had thundersnow all the time. i used to make hot chocolate, wrap my g/f in a blanket, and sit out on the porch to watch. the neighbors thought were were insane. but when you have bigger flakes, and almost no wind, the effect is soooo cool!!! when the lightning flashes, it lights everything up for a split second. every snowflake in your field of vision is freeze framed right then. when i lived there is was very common, locals could have cared less.


----------



## bolero

[video=youtube;k-DJyd-aYQY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-DJyd-aYQY[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps

Lola said:


> If you win it, you would keep it? You need to donate it! I would probably keep it for a bit and then donate it!
> 
> *I am sitting here waiting for the next response! C'mon guys get with the program!
> 
> If you could really sell your soul to the devil, what would you sell it for?*



I would donate it to a worthy candidate.:sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## ronmac

We just made it through (almost) a wicked winter storm here. Thanks to Frankie's warnings we were well prepared. 

[video=youtube;tT1IgNAPoSQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT1IgNAPoSQ[/video]


----------



## Norman231

loudtubeamps said:


> I would donate it to a worthy candidate.:sSig_goodjob2:


I would give it a good home... mine!
Would be hard to pass on a guitar that would very likely be the best guitar I had.

Could certainly pass on my Granada SG clone:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?16824-Anyone-know-anything-about-Granada-Guitars/page2
but I'm quite certain it wouldn't attract the same attention as this Fender is...


----------



## LowWatt

laristotle said:


> I'm on page 9.
> I see 40 posts/page.


I'm on page 34. I'M IN THE FUTURE!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> I'm on page 9.
> I see 40 posts/page.


I will have to change my settings. I only get 30 posts per page. What browser are you using?

Fixed. I changed my setting to 40/page. There are a number of settings starting at 5/page so depending on the settings some members could be well over 60 pages by now.


----------



## Morkolo

Page 35 here, I'm running whatever the default settings are for this forum.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Tarbender

I thought I was wrong once but I was mistaken.


----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> Nothing wrong with having a bit of grease now and then, if you make a huge deal out of something as simple as McDonalds then I would hate to see what would happen if you caught them drinking! haha


Sorry but it's a big deal to me! I do NOT support any fast food chain because of the cruelty inflicted upon the animals that are being slaughtered. I do not believe in killing animals for human consumption. Plain and simple. This is something I feel very strongly about. Please don't get me started!

and....

how do you compare drinking to slaughtering animals??????




- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Sorry but it's a big deal to me! I do NOT support any fast food chain because of the cruelty inflicted upon the animals that are being slaughtered. I do not believe in killing animals for human consumption. Plain and simple. This is something I feel very strongly about. Please don't get me started!
> 
> and....
> 
> how do you compare drinking to slaughtering animals??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


You mean that animals are killed differently for big fancy restaurants and grocery stores than they are for fast food places? If your family were going to take you to a fancy place that served some sort of Tofu surprise along with steak, fish and other things like that, would you go or pass?


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> You mean that animals are killed differently for big fancy restaurants and grocery stores than they are for fast food places? If your family were going to take you to a fancy place that served some sort of Tofu surprise along with steak, fish and other things like that, would you go or passhQUOTE]
> 
> No I never said that! That just because it's a higher end venue or whether it be a supermarket doesn't make a damned bit of difference. I do not eat out period. I can't stand restaurants! My husband and boys will go out for dinner! They know how I stand on this issue and they respect my feelings. If we are having a celebratory meal I always cook and bake!


----------



## ronmac

Electraglide said:


> You mean that animals are killed differently for big fancy restaurants and grocery stores than they are for fast food places? If your family were going to take you to a fancy place that served some sort of Tofu surprise along with steak, fish and other things like that, would you go or pass?


In my household this would be considered "...getting her started". Lol


----------



## Ti-Ron

How cold is it where you live? Here, it's like -24C, that's cold!!!


----------



## ronmac

Lola said:


> Electraglide said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that animals are killed differently for big fancy restaurants and grocery stores than they are for fast food places? If your family were going to take you to a fancy place that served some sort of Tofu surprise along with steak, fish and other things like that, would you go or passhQUOTE]
> 
> No I never said that! That just because it's a higher end venue or whether it be a supermarket doesn't make a damned bit of difference. I do not eat out period. I can't stand restaurants! My husband and boys will go out for dinner! They know how I stand on this issue and they respect my feelings. If we are having a celebratory meal I always cook and bake!
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean....
> 
> I am am a moderate meat eater, but I can certainly sympathize with Lola's stand and it is great that her family understands and supports her. We try to buy as much of the little meat we eat from our local producers, so at least we know the livestock was treated well and it does help keep our money in e local community.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> Sorry but it's a big deal to me! I do NOT support any fast food chain because of the cruelty inflicted upon the animals that are being slaughtered. I do not believe in killing animals for human consumption. Plain and simple. This is something I feel very strongly about. Please don't get me started!
> 
> and....
> 
> how do you compare drinking to slaughtering animals??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


You're entitled to your beliefs, but it seems to me that a lot of people that have similar beliefs to you spend an awful lot of time and energy telling people like me how terrible we are and I honestly couldn't care less. Personally I don't care why you don't eat fast food, I don't know you and probably never will. You are well within your rights to believe whatever you want to, but when you make a comment on a public forum you leave yourself open to replies and criticism on whatever comment you make. My observation was simply that a little junk food never hurt anyone, eating crap once in a while is part of being a kid. Now if you will excuse me I have a craving for a BBQ cheese burger and a cold beer that I need to go indulge!


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> Electraglide said:
> 
> 
> 
> _* If we are having a celebratory meal I always cook and bake!*_
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know when you are cooking and baking. We love that kind of stuff!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rumble_b

I think sulphur just wanted to start the longest thread ever!


----------



## ed2000

Rumble_b said:


> I think sulphur just wanted to start the longest thread ever!


...and we're contributing to his 'evil scheme, muhha hahh hahh haaa' <- supposed to be an evil laugh


----------



## Electraglide

ed2000 said:


> ...and we're contributing to his 'evil scheme, muhha hahh hahh haaa' <- supposed to be an evil laugh


It's got a bit to go yet.


----------



## LowWatt

Been coming in every half day and loving all the different directions this has taken.


----------



## bluzfish

Rumble_b said:


> I think sulphur just wanted to start the longest thread ever!


I have noted his conspicuous absence in this thread. Are we merely guinea pigs in some kind of social experiment? Is sulphur really an alien from Orion?


----------



## Electraglide

ronmac said:


> In my household this would be considered "...getting her started". Lol


In mine it's considered "....pi**ing her off".

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> I have noted his conspicuous absence in this thread. Are we merely guinea pigs in some kind of social experiment? Is sulphur really an alien from Orion?


Hey sulphur! Who pays the shipping?


----------



## Steadfastly

bluzfish said:


> I have noted his conspicuous absence in this thread.


I was thinking the same thing this morning. Perhaps he wants to make sure his post doesn't become the winning one so he is staying away from this thread.


----------



## Rumble_b

Steadfastly said:


> I was thinking the same thing this morning. Perhaps he wants to make sure his post doesn't become the winning one so he is staying away from this thread.


That would make sense. But I'm going with some weird crazy social experiment.


----------



## Rumble_b

Oh and that makes 19 pages for me.


*edit* 19 pages using tapatalk and 37 in a regular browser.


----------



## Taylor

I'm currently baking cupcakes to bring to my boxing club tonight...that feels like an unusual combination of things.


----------



## Norman231

Over 300 messages posted before an argument broke out... not bad.


----------



## LowWatt

Norman231 said:


> Over 300 messages posted before an argument broke out... not bad.



It's a new record!


----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> You're entitled to your beliefs, but it seems to me that a lot of people that have similar beliefs to you spend an awful lot of time and energy telling people like me how terrible we are and I honestly couldn't care less. Personally I don't care why you don't eat fast food, I don't know you and probably never will. You are well within your rights to believe whatever you want to, but when you make a comment on a public forum you leave yourself open to replies and criticism on whatever comment you make. My observation was simply that a little junk food never hurt anyone, eating crap once in a while is part of being a kid. Now if you will excuse me I have a craving for a BBQ cheese burger and a cold beer that I need to go indulge!


Yes, each to their own. I didn't mean to be a shit disturber. I humbly apologize if I upset anyone. I say that with all sincerity!

I have a big mouth sometimes especially when it comes to what I truly believe in.


----------



## GTmaker

lets get back on topic shall we....

my opening move e4

your move

G.


----------



## Norman231

Miss!

F7....


----------



## Rumble_b

Wait! Is this chess or battleship?!?!


----------



## Norman231

I wasn't sure... wouldn't chess require the statement of two coordinates though (ie from, and then to).

Battleship is fun... as long as nobody cheats, and moves their ships around like my sister did...


----------



## zontar

"Lawsuit"?


----------



## Guest

ed2000 said:


> ...and we're contributing to his 'evil scheme, muhha hahh hahh haaa' <- supposed to be an evil laugh


----------



## zontar

For his asking price you could get a lot better guitar than the one he's selling.


----------



## Guest

bluzfish said:


> I have noted his conspicuous absence in this thread. Are we merely guinea pigs in some kind of social experiment? Is sulphur really an alien from Orion?


He clicked 'like' on one of my post .. so he is paying attention.


----------



## ronmac

Norman231 said:


> I wasn't sure... wouldn't chess require the statement of two coordinates though (ie from, and then to).
> 
> Battleship is fun... as long as nobody cheats, and moves their ships around like my sister did...


OHHH, sounds like fun. Can we move our posts around?


----------



## Adcandour

donkey dick.


----------



## Slooky

Those who are free of resentful thoughts surely find peace.


----------



## GTmaker

Norman231 said:


> I wasn't sure... wouldn't chess require the statement of two coordinates though (ie from, and then to).
> Battleship is fun... as long as nobody cheats, and moves their ships around like my sister did...


Battles ship is fun but I was thinking Chess...
By declaring only half a move statement, I find it leaves me more room for options and it confuses my opponents...lol

G.


----------



## Norman231

GTmaker said:


> Battles ship is fun but I was thinking Chess...
> By declaring only half a move statement, I find it leaves me more room for options and it confuses my opponents...lol
> 
> G.


When I was a kid, and the world was black and white (kind of like the chess pieces), I learned to play chess and then passed judgement on the game, declaring it dumb that one piece determined the outcome of the game, and yet it was one of the most limited pieces in terms of movement. So, my friend and I, in all our wisdom, changed the rules such that the king was not critical, and victory was achieved after every last one of your opponents pieces were taken. So kind of a cross between checkers and chess. It was kind of fun.... chess without strategy... the game certainly moved a lot faster... full blitzkrieg from both sides...


----------



## Chitmo

Lola said:


> Yes, each to their own. I didn't mean to be a shit disturber. I humbly apologize if I upset anyone. I say that with all sincerity!
> 
> I have a big mouth sometimes especially when it comes to what I truly believe in.


Its all good, there is entertainment value in it for other forum members.


----------



## Tarbender

You never run out of things that can go wrong.


----------



## Electraglide

GTmaker said:


> Battles ship is fun but I was thinking Chess...
> By declaring only half a move statement, I find it leaves me more room for options and it confuses my opponents...lol
> 
> G.


2D or 3D? QR to K7/B12.


----------



## ed2000

Norman231 said:


> Miss!
> 
> F7....


Cm, Eb...to F7


----------



## Norman231

Seen on a bumper sticker "Where are we going, and why are we in this handbasket?" 
-Neil Peart, Ghost Rider


----------



## Steadfastly

I saw a bumper sticker that said: "He who dies with the most toys wins"......I think that is losing.


----------



## GTmaker

Electraglide said:


> 2D or 3D? *QR to K7/B12*.


So I open with my world infamous 1/2 opening chess move....with your reply move i see that
you have fallen victim to one of the classic blunders.
The most famous was "never get involved in a land war in Asia" but only slightly well know is this:
"never go against an Italian when death is on the line".
hahahahaa ... hahahahaaaaaa...

G.


----------



## Electraglide

GTmaker said:


> So I open with my world infamous 1/2 opening chess move....with your reply move i see that
> you have fallen victim to one of the classic blunders.
> The most famous was "never get involved in a land war in Asia" but only slightly well know is this:
> "never go against an Italian when death is on the line".
> hahahahaa ... hahahahaaaaaa...
> 
> G.


This is 3D which is why I didn't go f5 to your e4. Instead I'm directly above you, have been eating Mexican food and the king can't go vertical (which is why the queen is close to her knight). Check. Back in the day my chess set was made of shot glasses. Take your opponents man and take a shot. My next move might be pawn to h5.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Wow, it's hard to keep up with the events around here. Battleship is too complicated for my house so we stick to snakes and ladders, kiddie monopoly (all $1 bills) and Old Maid. Earlier today we enjoyed/endured a good old fashioned loud dance party. I got to play guitar while my 3 yr old son bashed on the drum set and 5 year old daughter sang and alternately ran around.


----------



## shoretyus

[h=1]634-5789.......[/h]


----------



## Electraglide

shoretyus said:


> [h=1]634-5789.......[/h]


Wikket.....''all you gotta do is pick up the telephone and dial now''


----------



## GTmaker

Electraglide said:


> Wikket.....''all you gotta do is pick up the telephone and dial now.... 634 5789''


99 and 1/2 just wont do....... you got to have a 100

damme it they dont make them like they used to anymore...

G.

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> This is 3D which is why I didn't go f5 to your e4. Instead I'm directly above you, have been eating Mexican food and the king can't go vertical (which is why the queen is close to her knight). Check. Back in the day my chess set was made of shot glasses. Take your opponents man and take a shot. My next move might be pawn to h5.


while you where moving your pawn to h5 ....I witched glasses.
hahahaaaa ....hahahaaaaaaaa

G.


----------



## Lola

*867-5309............*


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> *867-5309............*


Jenny can call any time. Especially if she wants to take a ride.

- - - Updated - - -



GTmaker said:


> 99 and 1/2 just wont do....... you got to have a 100
> 
> damme it they dont make them like they used to anymore...
> 
> G.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> while you where moving your pawn to h5 ....I witched glasses.
> hahahaaaa ....hahahaaaaaaaa
> 
> G.


Two more pawns and you'll eat one of taylors cupcakes. They're the green, fuzzy ones.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> Two more pawns and you'll eat one of taylors cupcakes. They're the green, fuzzy ones.


Looks to me like you are well on your way to proving it yourself! Well done!


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> I saw a bumper sticker that said: "He who dies with the most toys wins"......I think that is losing.


Well whether you win or lose, or have the most or not--you do die...


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> *867-5309............*


This song just finished playing on the radio
as I opened this thread. Omen perhaps?


----------



## Guest

just ring, 362-436 oh ..


----------



## Taylor

606-0842?

B-52?


----------



## Ti-Ron

Phone number? Random writing? Are we in a washroom along the highway with those "jokes" on the wall?


----------



## Option1

All these alpha-numeric combos reminded me of this:

To be or not to be.
-- Shakespeare

To do is to be.
-- Nietzsche

To be is to do.
-- Sartre

Do be do be do.
-- Frank Sinatra

Neil


----------



## shoretyus

And I'm waiting for you 


Taylor said:


> 606-0842?
> 
> B-52?


----------



## bzrkrage

Lola said:


> Welcome to the ward of insanity! My current number where I reside is 666! :confusion:


Hi! I live in 668, so that makes me "Neighbor of the Beast"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ed2000

Beechwood 4 5789
The Marvelletes
A big hit of the early 60's

25 0r 6 to 4


----------



## LowWatt

I'm always so happy to watch this
[video=youtube;k_avUwlyW6I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_avUwlyW6I[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Do not reprove a ridiculer, or he will hate you. Reprove a wise person, and he will love you.


----------



## Norman231

"_Spontaneous human combustion doesn't happen by itself; you have to set yourself on fire_."
Quote attributed to Reggie Leach by Neil Peart in _Ghost Rider_.

While I'm a subscriber to the scientific method, I would suggest that not all theories are worth proving...

A theory I AM trying to prove: If I practice the guitar for 5 - 10 years, I'll be able to play Romeo & Juliet (Dire Straits), and the solo from Comfortably Numb with the soul and feeling that Gilmour puts into it. 

Damn Knopfler, Gilmour, SRV and countless others... they inspire me and cause me great frustration all at the same time.


----------



## GWN!

This might become the largest thread in GC's history.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Hamstrung

How close does a fly get to the ceiling before he turns over?


----------



## Tarbender

Exactly how long is too long?


----------



## rearviewmirror2

We are 665 phone numbers here and some of our neighbors are 667. I wonder if they skip the 666 exchange here in cold MB.


----------



## ronmac

Having a give away on the internet without having to first sign in via Facebook just doesn't feel right....


----------



## Diablo

I just got back from a week in Arizona. every time i go south I cant help but feel like ive been wasting my life in a climate like Ontario. i hate the cold. 

but when summer comes, can barely go outside after dusk due to all the bugs, mosquitos etc. Whats up with that? Patios and being outside at night is a pest free pleasure in places like coastal florida and mexico. We never use our deck on summer nights for bbqs because its as if WE ARE the dinner. Gadgets like bug zappers, "mosquito magnets", citronella etc have next to no effectiveness from my experience. Therma cells work a bit.

It just feels like life is too short to live in a place where you don't really enjoy the outdoors.
but unfortunately, i have a secure comfortable job that ISNT very transferable/relocatable and being north of 40yrs old, it feels weird to re-start my career. i think ive allowed myself to get stagnant. I wish i could go back to when i was 25-30 and make some brave changes in my life.


----------



## grumpyoldman

Here I post, on page 42 of this thread. And I feel very good about it, as we all know that the answer to the ultimate question of "Life, The Universe, and Everything" is, of course, 42.

'Nuff said.

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Ti-Ron

Today I learn: I'm not cool anymore!

Now, I can start to live my life!


----------



## Guest

grumpyoldman said:


> Here I post, on page 42 of this thread. And I feel very good about it, as we all know that the answer to the ultimate question of "Life, The Universe, and Everything" is, of course, 42.
> 
> 'Nuff said.
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


But, are you asking the right question?


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## hardasmum

I think the 90's are making a musical comeback. I might pick up a pair of bleached jeans this week to celebrate.


----------



## ronmac

Snow day in the Maritimes


----------



## Judas68fr

man, some guys were supposed to fix the heat in my office, and now I have to keep both windows open otherwise I am pretty sure I'll start cooking...


----------



## Guest

and yet another theory.

[video=youtube;daFqm2RO7SA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daFqm2RO7SA[/video]


----------



## b-nads

johnnyshaka said:


> My random thought for the day...I'm still in awe of how physics can keep a 747 in the air...again, WOW!


They don't. They paint invisible flowers on the bottom of 747s...bumblebees crowd under and provide the lift.

- - - Updated - - -

...and Sulphur...you the finest crazy person I know ;-)


----------



## Guest

still another

[video=youtube;URcmLnVTvMU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URcmLnVTvMU[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

This thread is getting not only longer but crazier and crazier. I hope we don't all lose our sanity.


----------



## ed2000

Steadfastly said:


> I hope we don't all lose our sanity.[/QUOTE
> Too late.


----------



## Norman231

Steadfastly said:


> This thread is getting not only longer but crazier and crazier. I hope we don't all lose our sanity.


I'm afraid that ship has already sailed...

_And as we sail along I never fail to be astounded by the things we'll do for promises and a song
We are the innocent we are the damned_


----------



## Guest




----------



## LowWatt

Picked up zdogma's Stutterbox. Fun times ahead!


----------



## Guest

since we're sailing ..

[video=youtube;JJHW7rGMC34]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJHW7rGMC34[/video]


----------



## shoretyus

laristotle said:


> since we're sailing ..


[video=youtube;3TcobGU6Cd4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TcobGU6Cd4[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Norman231 said:


> I'm afraid that ship has already sailed...


Maybe the ship will eventually come back to port.


----------



## Guest

Like a Nantucket Sleighride?


----------



## Norman231

As I fight these six strings at the age of 40+, I realize that I certainly did NOT miss my calling...
Still having fun though... Weird sense of satisfaction when I don't murder a song too badly...

Decided this weekend that I'd try some finger picking... and this Mike Gross lesson for The Last In Line didn't seem too too hard...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkXezBZtXGw


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Norman231 said:


> While I'm a subscriber to the scientific method, I would suggest that not all theories are worth proving...


----------



## Tarbender

If you ever catch on fire, try to avoid seeing yourself in the mirror, because I bet that’s what really throws you into a panic - Jack Handy


----------



## Adcandour

4th post. That's it for me.

How about you guys?


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> This thread is getting not only longer but crazier and crazier. I hope we don't all lose our sanity.


With all due respect Mr. Stutters Fastly I lost my sanity a long time ago. I quite like the head space that I am in! Others may not but I don't really give a flying crap!

I am finally entering a really nice comfort zone in my life! It took me too long to get here though!


----------



## bluzfish

adcandour said:


> 4th post. That's it for me.
> 
> How about you guys?


I shook my Magic 8-Ball and it came up "Not likely"


----------



## Rumble_b

Bumblebee tuna.


----------



## Taylor

The penguins are calling and I can't find my way out of the labyrinth.


----------



## Norman231

Lola said:


> With all due respect Mr. Stutters Fastly I lost my sanity a long time ago. I quite like the head space that I am in! Others may not but I don't really give a flying crap!
> 
> I am finally entering a really nice comfort zone in my life! It took me too long to get here though!


So.... the child has grown, the dream is gone, and you have become comfortably numb? 

Sweet.


----------



## fretboard

2nd post. Nothing to see here.


----------



## DrHook

I have a hungering for asparagus


----------



## Adcandour

bluzfish said:


> I shook my Magic 8-Ball and it came up "Not likely"



haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Steadfastly

Give me neither poverty nor riches. Just let me consume my portion of food.


----------



## Lola

Norman231 said:


> So.... the child has grown, the dream is gone, and you have become comfortably numb?
> 
> Sweet.


The dream is just starting to evolve into a sweet reality for me! The child has reached adolescence but with the perceptive mindset of being a little older and wiser hence, yes, I am comfortably numb. I just ignore all the extraneous bullshit and negative crap in my life! If it's not life threatening then I don't really care!


----------



## Electraglide

Taylor said:


> The penguins are calling and I can't find my way out of the labyrinth.


Eat a cupcake....


----------



## Electraglide

At times it's better to put the adult aside and let the child take over. Then it only takes one. Then you can dance on the mudpuddles.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> Eat a cupcake....


Is it the cupcake that makes Alice grow ten feet tall?


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> At times it's better to put the adult aside and let the child take over. Then it only takes one. Then you can dance on the mudpuddles.


The child has already taken over me! I ran out into the snow last week, plopped to the ground and made snow angels. 

Sometimes don't you wish you could have a tantrum in public and get away with it like little kids do?

Actually last week I started a food fight in our work cafeteria. I pick up a big hunk of chocolate cake and threw it at my coworker. She threw chocolate pudding at me. Then the guy beside her dumped a bowl of rice all over her. She got her bag of peanuts and starting pinging them off of his body. Child's play but we certainly had fun. Had to clean up the mess but it was worth it!


----------



## bolero

listening to mark knopfler's "sailing to philadelphia" it's good


----------



## zontar

Maybe I'll learn to play this on the Tele when I win it...
[video=youtube;39iSblezm1M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39iSblezm1M[/video]


----------



## Guest

bluzfish said:


> Is it the cupcake that makes Alice grow ten feet tall?


She eats one side of a mushroom that makes her grow large.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Sometimes don't you wish you could have a tantrum in public and get away with it like little kids do?


Depends on if there are camera's around. lol.

[video=youtube;k8xUAfct034]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8xUAfct034[/video]


----------



## dcole

I am so tired. Night shift.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

So cold that school is cancelled. My wife was supposed to sub today and was so excited that it was cancelled. Kind of like a little kid.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> She eats one side of a mushroom that makes her grow large.


Mushrooms, the food of pseudo intellectuals! Actually, there lots of fun!


----------



## Steadfastly

dcole said:


> I am so tired. Night shift.


That's a killer. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## High/Deaf

rearviewmirror2 said:


> We are 665 phone numbers here and some of our neighbors are 667. I wonder if they skip the 666 exchange here in cold MB.


They were afraid if they had a '666' exchange, The Eagles would return every winter. I don't see that as a bad thing...............

Me? I just bought a new bicycle last Thursday and I've already got 100+ km on it.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Lola said:


> Mushrooms, the food of pseudo intellectuals! Actually, there lots of fun!


According to my 6-year old, it is the answer to this riddle:

What room has no walls?

Whoa.


----------



## Guest

johnnyshaka said:


> According to my 6-year old, it is the answer to this riddle:
> 
> What room has no walls?
> 
> Whoa.


Does he know about the smurfs?


----------



## LowWatt

laristotle said:


> Does he know about the smurfs?


I keep seeing part of Papa Smurf's candle as his giant brown pointer finger.


----------



## Steadfastly

High/Deaf said:


> Me? I just bought a new bicycle last Thursday and I've already got 100+ km on it.


You could do that here as well. You would just need snow tires and/or a ski for the front, a snow suit, goggles, an insulated helmet and a face mask. Other than that, you would be fine.:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Tarbender

To me boxing is like a ballet, except there’s no music, no choreography and the dancers hit each other. - Jack Handy


----------



## blam

laristotle said:


>


this looks like a barrel of fun!


----------



## High/Deaf

I did try one of those, but I couldn't keep up enough speed to keep the ski above the water line. Kept submarining. I need to be stronger................


----------



## Guest




----------



## Taylor

I was 19 before I first picked up a guitar, and 22 before I learned to ride a bike.


----------



## Norman231

When this is done, it would be cool to see a graph that depicts the number of posts each day, to see how the activity (number of posts) increases and decreases. I suspect it would show activity ramps up from the beginning as more and more people become aware of it, then levels off somewhere in the middle as people lose interest / grow bored / run out of random things to say, and then finally spikes with a mad panic at the end.

Would be interesting to see. Not especially useful or informative, but interesting. 
To some of us.
With too much time on our hands.
Apparently.


----------



## Steve_F

This is a great use of my time at work!


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## fraser

If I lived back in the Wild West days, instead of carrying a six-gun in my holster, I'd carry a soldering iron. 
That way, if some smart-aleck cowboy said something like, "Hey look. He's carrying a soldering iron!" and started laughing, and everybody else started laughing, I could just say, "That's right, it's a soldering iron. The soldering iron of justice." 
Then everybody would get real quiet and ashamed, because they made fun of the soldering iron of justice, and I could probably hit them up for a free drink. 
- Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey


----------



## rollingdam

*TSA have disclosed the following airport screening results:*​​ 



*December 2013 Statistics On Airport Full Body Screening From CATSA : *


 *Terrorists Discovered* 
 0 


*Transvestites* 


 133 


*Hernias* 


1,485 
*Haemorrhoid Cases* 


3,172 
*Enlarged Prostates* 


8,249 
*Breast Implants* 
59,350 
*Natural Blondes* 
3 


*It was also discovered that 308 politicians*​​*had no balls.*​​*Thought you'd like to know.*​​


----------



## LowWatt

Should I upgrade the PA in the band's rehearsal space? Right now it's shifty hacked together mix of chained speakers, bridged power amps, and a shitty mixer.


----------



## urko99

I'm sick and tired of work, and too sick to be here(3 weeks now). But I have to stay, or my boss will snap.


----------



## ronmac

Norman231 said:


> When this is done, it would be cool to see a graph that depicts the number of posts each day, to see how the activity (number of posts) increases and decreases. I suspect it would show activity ramps up from the beginning as more and more people become aware of it, then levels off somewhere in the middle as people lose interest / grow bored / run out of random things to say, and then finally spikes with a mad panic at the end.
> 
> Would be interesting to see. Not especially useful or informative, but interesting.
> To some of us.
> With too much time on our hands.
> Apparently.


I'm all over that...


----------



## ed2000

Ever wonder how Rock n' Roll music would have evolved in the 60's if The Beatles had never existed?


----------



## cheezyridr

ed2000 said:


> Ever wonder how Rock n' Roll music would have evolved in the 60's if The Beatles had never existed?


no
never not once. not that i have anything against paul, ringo or george.


----------



## Rumble_b

Oh no!!!! No one has posted in 48 minutes!!!!!!


----------



## Steadfastly

Rumble_b said:


> Oh no!!!! No one has posted in 48 minutes!!!!!!


At 40 posts a page I see this is still on page 12 since this morning. This is entirely unacceptable and need to see this changed immediately, if not sooner.:sFun_dancing:


----------



## Lola

I just got in the door from work! I am ready to talk! I am having a nice hot coffee with some Baileys non alcoholic creamer in it! Delicious!

So what's new? Anyone??


----------



## Adcandour

My wife told me that I shouldnt have a twitter account if one of the first things on my agenda is to ask Dana Carvey to prove he's not Reba McEntire.


----------



## Norman231

I wonder if any other threads on this board are being read at all... 

I could be missing out on a real opportunity... There could be one that says "click here for tomorrows lottery numbers today", or "Royal Family in ISIS-controlled country needs your help to transfer funds out of country"...

Damn, I better go read all of the other threads!


----------



## Chitmo

My cat is humping a pillow!


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> My wife told me that I shouldnt have a twitter account if one of the first things on my agenda is to ask Dana Carvey to prove he's not Reba McEntire.


OMG LMAO!

Is that your mug in your avatar BTW?


----------



## zontar

At least I think it's the concert size I prefer...


----------



## Norman231

Chitmo said:


> My cat is humping a pillow!


.... and?


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> Is it the cupcake that makes Alice grow ten feet tall?


That was a pill...the cupcake was after she had a couple of puffs with the catipiller.


----------



## Tarbender

When I die, I want to go peacefully like my grandfather did–in his sleep. Not yelling and screaming like the passengers in his car. – Bob Monkhouse


----------



## Morkolo

laristotle said:


>


Your picture made me think of one of these.

[video=youtube;FHg3rBqyBYQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHg3rBqyBYQ[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

ed2000 said:


> Ever wonder how Rock n' Roll music would have evolved in the 60's if The Beatles had never existed?


Well it's one for the money, twoo for the show, three to get ready now go cat go......


----------



## Lola

Morkolo said:


> Your picture made me think of one of these.
> 
> [video=youtube;FHg3rBqyBYQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHg3rBqyBYQ[/video]


That's insane! What's the most dangerous, crazy thing that you've ever done?


----------



## Morkolo

Lola said:


> That's insane! What's the most dangerous, crazy thing that you've ever done?


I don't know, probably the time I drank some expired orange juice.... I'm not much of a dare devil.


----------



## Steadfastly

Morkolo said:


> Your picture made me think of one of these.
> 
> [video=youtube;FHg3rBqyBYQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHg3rBqyBYQ[/video]


Wow! I have never even heard of one of these. When I get too old to ski, I will have to look into one of those or a ski bike.

[video=youtube;oW-4iPbduGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW-4iPbduGc[/video]


----------



## Guest

fraser said:


> If I lived back in the Wild West days, instead of carrying a six-gun in my holster, I'd carry a soldering iron.


and what .. plug it in the nearest tree outlet? lol.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> At 40 posts a page I see this is still on page 12 since this morning. This is entirely unacceptable and need to see this changed immediately, if not sooner.


Considering you're at the top of pg 13, you got your wish.


----------



## LowWatt

Home from band practice now. I guess that means I'm drunk.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> .. What's the most dangerous, crazy thing that you've ever done?


Besides telling my wife that I'm buying another guitar?


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> That's insane! What's the most dangerous, crazy thing that you've ever done?


Spending a drunk biker weekend with my girlfriend at a place where people knew my wife.


----------



## Electraglide

[video=youtube;Ialhaxhr7iA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ialhaxhr7iA[/video]
But ofcourse.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> Considering you're at the top of pg 13, you got your wish.


Yes, I saw that later. I guess I was the post that pushed it over to the next page. I didn't count the posts beforehand.


----------



## Lola

I told someone that I wanted to sell my Gibson SG standard because I have lost interest it in(it's too neck heavy for my diminutive stature) that I want to sell it. They said I was a fool and that I would regret it. Hell, if I don't play the damned thing, why do I have it? Opinions please!


----------



## johnnyshaka

LowWatt said:


> Home from band practice now. I guess that means I'm drunk.


High five!

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> I told someone that I wanted to sell my Gibson SG standard because I have lost interest it in(it's too neck heavy for my diminutive stature) that I want to sell it. They said I was a fool and that I would regret it. Hell, if I don't play the damned thing, why do I have it? Opinions please!


Well, you could start another thread like this and give it away...

:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I told someone that I wanted to sell my Gibson SG standard because I have lost interest it in(it's too neck heavy for my diminutive stature) that I want to sell it. They said I was a fool and that I would regret it. Hell, if I don't play the damned thing, why do I have it? Opinions please!


Why not? It could be a back up guitar, a different sound that you sometimes like or even a spare for a guest to play. But, that being said it also depends on how many guitars you have.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Why not? It could be a back up guitar, a different sound that you sometimes like or even a spare for a guest to play. But, that being said it also depends on how many guitars you have.


I was thinking of trading it for another Parker! 

I have 3 guitars!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I have 3 guitars!


So you're just getting started?


----------



## Adcandour

When my wife said she didn't like the name I came up with for her hair salon (domo arigato mrs. hair chop-o), I came up with The Public Hair Salon. 

Here's another random thought:

You know the ending to The Usual Suspects? Have you ever had that same feeling when sitting on a public toilet reading all the graffiti? I have. I always end up leaving under the impression that the nazis think I'm a fagg0t with a small dick who needs to call Steve for a good time


----------



## Ti-Ron

I like some weird smells. Gas, rubber, cracked match.... Why?

What's your secret poison?


----------



## Option1

adcandour said:


> When my wife said she didn't like the name I came up with for her hair salon (domo arigato mrs. hair chop-o), I came up with The Public Hair Salon.
> 
> Here's another random thought:
> 
> You know the ending to The Usual Suspects? Have you ever had that same feeling when sitting on a public toilet reading all the graffiti? I have. I always end up leaving under the impression that the nazis think I'm a fagg0t with a small dick who needs to call Steve for a good time


This would be why I prefer going to the ladies - a better class of graffiti, harvesting of phone numbers, and viewing. If caught, I just pretend I'm Scottish and thought it was the laddies.

Neil


----------



## Guest

Option1 said:


> This would be why I prefer going to the ladies - a better class of graffiti, harvesting of phone numbers, and viewing. If caught, I just pretend I'm Scottish and thought it was the laddies.
> 
> Neil


----------



## Steadfastly

I'm wondering if this will get us to page 14................Nope, not yet.


----------



## Guest

Happy chinese newyear!


----------



## ronmac

Thursday morning happiness is....

Listening to Universal Togetherness Band funking it up in high resolution 48K 24 bit in the studio.


----------



## shoretyus

Just random goodness

[video=youtube;Zw7DfFVga5Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw7DfFVga5Y[/video]


----------



## hardasmum

Salt on my lips Salt on my lips


----------



## hardasmum

Salt on my lips


----------



## Guest

Man listening to 168 hours of Nickelback for charity









In the "ultimate test of human endurance," a Florida man says he will 
listen to 168 straight hours of Nickelback to raise cash for charity. 

On Monday, podcaster Jesse Carey began listening to the Hanna, Alta., 
band's catalogue on repeat for the entire week. He's raised more than 
$22,000 as of Wednesday morning for Charity: Water to build a well.

Carey joked that several doctors have advised him the challenge may 
cause "irreversible damage to my ears, brain, kidneys and soul."


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> I was thinking of trading it for another Parker!
> 
> I have 3 guitars!


how about a Tele? or a Blueshawk?
kijiji ads looking to trade for a SG.

1997 AMERICAN STANDARD










1998 Gibson Blueshawk


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> I was thinking of trading it for another Parker!
> 
> I have 3 guitars!


Lola, just curious about what made you buy the SG in the first place. Do you mind sharing that with us?


----------



## LowWatt

That's too much for one man. TOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


laristotle said:


> Man listening to 168 hours of Nickelback for charity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the "ultimate test of human endurance," a Florida man says he will
> listen to 168 straight hours of Nickelback to raise cash for charity.
> 
> On Monday, podcaster Jesse Carey began listening to the Hanna, Alta.,
> band's catalogue on repeat for the entire week. He's raised more than
> $22,000 as of Wednesday morning for Charity: Water to build a well.
> 
> Carey joked that several doctors have advised him the challenge may
> cause "irreversible damage to my ears, brain, kidneys and soul."


----------



## Steadfastly

LowWatt said:


> That's too much for one man. TOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations, LowWatt! You got us to page 14.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> Lola, just curious about what made you buy the SG in the first place. Do you mind sharing that with us?


IIRC, she introduced herself as an ACDC fan. ergo, the SG.


----------



## NGroeneveld

There is a crack, a crack in everything. That's how the light gets in.

Leonard Cohen


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> That's too much for one man. TOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norman231

The Nickelback jokes are funny, but I have to say that I don't understand the fervent haters point of view. 
(And for the record, I'm not suggesting anyone here hates them, it's just that the jokes got me to thinking... which is scary all in itself...)

I _DO_ somewhat understand why we hate individuals and companies that start small and achieve huge success, ie the Google's of the world, as they start out providing a good service for which they are fairly compensated for, but then seem to morph into just another mega-corporation fueled by insatiable greed, as they engage in anti-competitive behaviour and then begin compiling personal information about your location, habits, etc, without express permission.

Back to Nickelback - they're not musical geniuses, I grant you, but they seem to write their own stuff (for what it is), and I understand they seem to follow a certain formula for their songs, but they've done that from day one, so I don't really feel like they've tricked me, or that they've changed into something nefarious. (My thesaurus is really on fire today). It's very easy to go to another station if "Edge of A Revolution" comes on the radio for the umpteenth time. 

I would suggest very few bands out there are doing there thing purely for the "art", and without thought towards monetary gain. 
David Gilmour (and countless others), one of my personal guitar gods, admits he got into it for the money and women. (not sure of the order of importance)

Even a band like Rush... I always wondered if their lyrics from The Spirit of Radio were an admission of guilt, as they certainly don't exempt themselves when they say "_One likes to believe in the freedom of music, But glittering prizes and endless compromises, Shatter the illusion of integrity_." Maybe a hardcore Rush fan can chime in here with some quote from an interview or book.

(Don't freak-out, Rush fans. Please don't slit my tires - I'm not equating Rush with Nickelback, and I really need to get my kid to hockey practice tonight! Just suggesting that, at the end of the day, everybody wants their piece of pie, and for most of us, the bigger the piece the better. )


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## ronmac

I bet I could play this if I just won this guitar... (not)

[video=youtube;8BvJrTc0iH4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BvJrTc0iH4[/video]


----------



## Tarbender

I dream of a better tomorrow where chickens can cross the road and not be questioned about their motives.


----------



## Steadfastly

laristotle said:


> IIRC, she introduced herself as an ACDC fan. ergo, the SG.


I forget what IIRC means. Someone told me once and I forgot. Please remind me again.


----------



## Guest

IIRC ; *I*f *I* *R*ecall/*R*emember *C*orrectly



Norman231 said:


> Even a band like Rush... I always wondered if their lyrics from The Spirit of Radio were an admission of guilt, as they certainly don't exempt themselves when they say "_One likes to believe in the freedom of music, But glittering prizes and endless compromises, Shatter the illusion of integrity_." Maybe a hardcore Rush fan can chime in here with some quote from an interview or book.


 Rush drummer and lyricist Neil Peart explained this song in an interview with Billboard magazine: 
"The Spirit of Radio was actually written as a tribute to all that was good about radio, celebrating 
my appreciation of magical moments I'd had since childhood, of hearing 'the right song at the right 
time.' However, [the song's] celebration of the ideals of radio necessarily seemed like an attack on 
the reality - on the formulaic, mercenary programming of most radio stations, with music the last of 
anyone's concerns. And yes, it was really ironic that such a song became popular on radio, though 
it was a kind of litmus test. Some radio guys who 'got it' could hear the song and think, 'That's the 
way it ought to be,' while others - the shallow, swaggering salesmen-of-the-air - could be oblivious 
to the song's meaning and proudly applaud themselves, 'That's about me!'"


----------



## LowWatt

Steadfastly said:


> Congratulations, LowWatt! You got us to page 14.


Your page 14 is my page 53. 
Mind blown.


----------



## Norman231

Anybody else hear a "hissing" sound?

I hear a hissing sound.

And it sounds like... it's.... coming.... from..... the.... direction.... of..... my.... car.....


----------



## ed2000

Norman231 said:


> Anybody else hear a "hissing" sound?
> 
> I hear a hissing sound.
> 
> And it sounds like... it's.... coming.... from..... the.... direction.... of..... my.... car.....


Nope, can't hear it from Scarborough.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Drywall. How much dust does there really need to be? How to make the rest of your whole house look spooky and haunted.


----------



## Steadfastly

LowWatt said:


> Your page 14 is my page 53.
> Mind blown.


Go to forum settings and change how many posts per page if you want less pages. Mine is set at 40. You must be set at 10.


----------



## Rumble_b

Almost forgot the reason for this thread!!!


----------



## Last_Train

Where are we going? And what's with this handbasket?


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> Lola, just curious about what made you buy the SG in the first place. Do you mind sharing that with us?


No, no I don't mind sharing this at all! I just loved the look and the sound of the guitar. The devil horns signify the style of music it implies, rock n' roll and AC/DC(who else?)

When I bought I fell in love with the sound of it and that was it. I didn't take into consideration how awkward this guitar would be for me to play for extended periods of time. I played it all 10 minutes in the store and said, "wrap it up I am buying this"! That was then. The neck is about 3" longer than my Parker and it weighs a ton more. I really want another Parker. I am always looking on Kijiji for one. 

I want a strat, I need a strat, I love a strat! No telecasters for me! I am prejudiced. I just happen to like strats! Nothing more nothing less!


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> No, no I don't mind sharing this at all! I just loved the look and the sound of the guitar. The devil horns signify the style of music it implies, rock n' roll and AC/DC(who else?)
> 
> When I bought I fell in love with the sound of it and that was it. I didn't take into consideration how awkward this guitar would be for me to play for extended periods of time. I played it all 10 minutes in the store and said, "wrap it up I am buying this"! That was then. The neck is about 3" longer than my Parker and it weighs a ton more. I really want another Parker. I am always looking on Kijiji for one.
> 
> I want a strat, I need a strat, I love a strat! No telecasters for me! I am prejudiced. I just happen to like strats! Nothing more nothing less!


Well, Lola, there are lots of strats for sale as they are the most popular style of guitar made. You may well be able to make a trade for your SG for a decent strat or sell it and use the money to get a strat you like. I would like an Ibanez JEM (aka Steve Vai) but they are more than I can force myself to pay for a guitar.


----------



## LowWatt

Steadfastly said:


> Go to forum settings and change how many posts per page if you want less pages. Mine is set at 40. You must be set at 10.


Too much change my friend. I'm not ready to deal. Maybe one day I'll be able to handle 40 posts a page, but not today. Baby steps.


----------



## ed2000

[/

Just after 9-11, my Son and I drove to Connecticut(from Tronna) to buy a used Jem. My Son played it for a few years, did the Vai - Satriani - Yngvie thing and then sold it because he kept breaking strings at the bridge. Other than the string problem, it was a fine guitar.


----------



## Tarbender

If you can't have a midnight snack why put a light in the fridge?


----------



## Electraglide

Tarbender said:


> If you can't have a midnight snack why put a light in the fridge?


So you don't pee on the beer in the middle of the night. That's what the closet is for.


----------



## Lola

*Re: Let's plbeay a game...*



Tarbender said:


> If you can't have a midnight snack why put a light in the fridge?


That's what I would call common sense and logical thinking!



We need a betting pool!

How many pages do you think that this thread will hit?

I think it will hit 101 pages! 6 more days until the 25th!

It has taken us 8 days to reach 55 pages full of random stuff!


----------



## shoretyus

*Re: Let's plbeay a game...*

This thread has significantly increased the value of that guitar.... it's like it was signed by a big star... 



Lola said:


> It has taken us 8 days to reach 55 pages full of random stuff!


----------



## bluzfish

*Re: Let's plbeay a game...*



Lola said:


> It has taken us 8 days to reach 55 pages full of random stuff!


Random??? I didn't know this was supposed to be about _*random*_ stuff...


----------



## ed2000

*Re: Let's plbeay a game...*



shoretyus said:


> This thread has significantly increased the value of that guitar.... it's like it was signed by a big star...



A classic case of supply and demand.


----------



## Tarbender

Electraglide said:


> So you don't pee on the beer in the middle of the night. That's what the closet is for.


I use the brail method to find my beer in the fridge... have to, my belly is too big to see inside.


----------



## Steadfastly

LowWatt said:


> Too much change my friend. I'm not ready to deal. Maybe one day I'll be able to handle 40 posts a page, but not today. Baby steps.


My favourite comedy. I've watched that movie at least five times and that is a lot for me.


----------



## Guest

shoretyus said:


> This thread has significantly increased the value of that guitar.... it's like it was signed by a big star...


nah, it's free! that's why.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> My favourite comedy. I've watched that movie at least five times and that is a lot for me.


this was my five timer, and then some more.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> this was my five timer, and then some more.


Dave? You know the rest.


----------



## zontar

I understand not everybody else will get it--but it's just so much fun.


----------



## ronmac

Jack Handy. Was he?


----------



## Lola

Got a funeral to attend to today. A 45 minute Orthodox service at the cemetery. Wearing my ski doo suit!

How come my likes give is only 2! I have certainly liked at a lot more posts than just 2! I give them liberally.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Norman231

ed2000 said:


> [/
> 
> Just after 9-11, my Son and I drove to Connecticut(from Tronna) to buy a used Jem. My Son played it for a few years, did the Vai - Satriani - Yngvie thing and then sold it because he kept breaking strings at the bridge. Other than the string problem, it was a fine guitar.


LOVE the white and the gold... almost enough to get past the hand grip cut out thingy. Not a fan of that.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, who needs a case when you have the monkey grip.
To blingy for me. I'm not a fan of 'tree of life' fret boards.


----------



## Norman231

Norman231 said:


> LOVE the white and the gold... almost enough to get past the hand grip cut out thingy. Not a fan of that.


Listen to me talk all fussy-ass... that JEM blows away what I have at home!


----------



## Taylor

I've got my first cold in 3 years. Not used to this.


----------



## hardasmum

[video=youtube_share;HuF_ncQjdVQ]http://youtu.be/HuF_ncQjdVQ[/video]


----------



## LowWatt

hardasmum said:


> [video=youtube_share;HuF_ncQjdVQ]http://youtu.be/HuF_ncQjdVQ[/video]


New Blur album coming.


----------



## Steadfastly

Page fifteen with five days to go.


----------



## davetcan

Guess I should post again - 3rd time lucky ;-)


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Ti-Ron




----------



## bluzfish

The GC Community:







.


----------



## ed2000

Somewhere, in the piles of snow in my yard, there has to be a duplicate snowflake.


----------



## Steadfastly

Today, I'm just running around.


----------



## ed2000

Does anyone else have those days where your electric guitar just doesn't sound good? One of those days is - today! Guess I need to play acoustic a bit.


----------



## cheezyridr

sometimes i think it may be barometric pressure. i noticed that there are days when my tone is awesome, and other days it's for shit, even though no knobs have been turned


----------



## Tarbender

Dogs have masters. Cats have staff.


----------



## LowWatt

Tarbender said:


> Dogs have masters. Cats have staff.


Sheep go to heaven and goats go to hell.


----------



## guitarman2

all night I had ringing in my ear. Fell asleep on my iphone.


----------



## Slooky

[h=4]“When I die, I want to die like my grandfather, who died peacefully in his sleep. Not screaming like all the passengers in his car![/h]


----------



## ed2000

cheezyridr said:


> sometimes i think it may be barometric pressure. i noticed that there are days when my tone is awesome, and other days it's for shit, even though no knobs have been turned


Must be the air in Scarborough. Thanks for reassuring me - Cheezy.


----------



## Taylor

Started work on shaping my guitar neck for my homemade semi-hollow Tele today. Chunky, wide, and rounded over, it's a 2-piece bigleaf maple.


----------



## Steadfastly

Taylor said:


> Started work on shaping my guitar neck for my homemade semi-hollow Tele today. Chunky, wide, and rounded over, it's a 2-piece bigleaf maple.


We will look forward to seeing your thread with pictures of your build.


----------



## shoretyus

Random recording I did this week 

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=13024553&q=hi&newref=1


----------



## rearviewmirror2

So this one time on the internet I won a guitar signed by the guy that was in the movie "Rock of Ages". Not Tom Cruise. Some other guy. Not that I would be inspired by Tom either.


----------



## sskalewis

Hair Today, Gone Tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Tarbender said:


> Dogs have masters. Cats have staff.


----------



## Tarbender

*Never under any circumstances take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night!*


----------



## Electraglide

ronmac said:


> Jack Handy. Was he?


Nope, he was stuck on a horse.


----------



## Electraglide

Taylor said:


> Chunky, wide, and rounded over


Sounds like an ex of mine.


----------



## zontar

I've been checking out mandolin & fretless bass books.
But I still haven't lost a desire for guitar--it is my first choice--but having other stuff to play is good too.
And a new guitar always inspires some new stuff.


----------



## Option1

shoretyus said:


> Random recording I did this week
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=13024553&q=hi&newref=1


Really enjoyed that, shorety!

For myself, I feel a pressing desire to be less than good; a hankerin' for some spankin'; a wish to make a mess; a need for speed; an aspiration to make others sweat; a fancy for a frenzy. In fact, I want to be:

[video=youtube_share;SS02GeKuWQ4]http://youtu.be/SS02GeKuWQ4[/video]

Neil


----------



## Steadfastly

Twelve more posts to page sixteen.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Norman231

ed2000 said:


> Does anyone else have those days where your electric guitar just doesn't sound good? One of those days is - today! Guess I need to play acoustic a bit.


No, but I have days where my fingers don't work. 

Not that they work very well on the best of days, but there are bad days where my muscle memory has complete amnesia!

I go so far as to ask them why they're not going where they're supposed to go, but no reply at all...


----------



## ronmac

Show tomorrow cancelled. Screw you winter!


----------



## LowWatt

ronmac said:


> Show tomorrow cancelled. Screw you winter!


That sucks. Looks like I've still got mine tonight.


----------



## Guest

Norman231 said:


> I go so far as to ask them why they're not going where they're supposed to go, but no reply at all...


If they could, they'd probably tell you where to stick 'em. lol.


----------



## guitarman2

If it aint cold its snowin. C'mon spring. I need to swing the golf clubs.


----------



## sambonee

I've only read a handful of posts and I'm already chuckling. And it's at 15 pages??? Wowa




sulphur said:


> ...:applouse:
> 
> If you'd like to have this guitar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...simply post* random thoughts*, as many as you like, within this thread.
> 
> It's an '11 Fender J5 Tele, in nice shape. 8)
> 
> This thread will for two weeks, ends midnight, Wednesday the 25th.
> Random # drawn, winning post determined, guitar shipped to the winner.


----------



## ronmac

Thinking of buying a life time supply of solder. Looking for the largest roll I can, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Norman231

laristotle said:


>



*That's happened to me!!!*

Okay, not the part about taking a photo... or the dog driving the car.... but the general theme which is being accused of something I wasn't doing.
Misunderstood... that's what we men are... poor, misunderstood bastards... 
There's _No Justice In The World _I tell you... just ask Harem Scarem...


----------



## shoretyus

In 1999, Harem Scarem changed their name to *Rubber......*so you have to ask for one of those 



Norman231 said:


> There's _No Justice In The World _I tell you... just ask Harem Scarem...


----------



## Guest

Norman231 said:


> Misunderstood... that's what we men are... poor, misunderstood bastards...


----------



## Ti-Ron

Recording time!
Try to figure out to &?%$%?&* virtual drums.... Gonna win, so close!


----------



## Chitmo

I am pooping and typing at the same time!


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/frank01_zpsc6769018.gif
Those were the days.

- - - Updated - - -



Chitmo said:


> I am pooping and typing at the same time!


Hopefully you clean the couch after.


----------



## Tarbender

"I couldn't fix your brakes so I made your horn louder." - Steven Wright


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/frank01_zpsc6769018.gif
> Those were the days.


"...My friend, I thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we choose
We'd fight and never lose
We were young and sure to have our way..."


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Those were the days.


May still be .. some day, I hope.

[video=youtube;ErejkJ8CzwY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErejkJ8CzwY[/video]


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> May still be .. some day, I hope.
> 
> [video=youtube;ErejkJ8CzwY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErejkJ8CzwY[/video]


Looks like my old place by the China Creek Bicycle Track in Vancouver many years ago. Worked in Stanley Park and sold the Georgia Straight and a few other things just to get by.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> "...My friend, I thought they'd never end
> We'd sing and dance forever and a day
> We'd live the life we choose
> We'd fight and never lose
> We were young and sure to have our way..."


Sex, drugs and alcohol.....rock and roll and Harleys. The sex is in my mind half the time, the drugs are almost all for arthritis, the alcohol gets rubbed into my shoulders and back, the rock and roll is the way that I now walk and the Harley's are still constant but no hardtail (frame or sitting on the back), electric start and Sirus radio.....60's on 6. The days didn't end , they just slowed down. We no longer run down the hill, stoned, and screw one....we walk down the hill slowly, and screw them all.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> Sex, drugs and alcohol.....rock and roll and Harleys. The sex is in my mind half the time, the drugs are almost all for arthritis, the alcohol gets rubbed into my shoulders and back, the rock and roll is the way that I now walk and the Harley's are still constant but no hardtail (frame or sitting on the back), electric start and Sirus radio.....60's on 6. The days didn't end , they just slowed down. We no longer run down the hill, stoned, and screw one....we walk down the hill slowly, and screw them all.


Keep on truckin'!!


----------



## zontar

Is it still random if you try to be random?

Or does it just have to happen?


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;pGIvND2TnFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGIvND2TnFE[/video]


----------



## zontar

fm;igosdms[ronr[bn]bnttv[rgcrcnpq[rnyreu


----------



## Taylor

I used to eat smoked drumsticks straight out of the fridge, but I quit cold turkey.


----------



## zontar

one thing it wont do that tube amps will do is have the tubes wear out--I'e heard some guys like the sound when the tubes wear out--some don't--so that could be a good thing or a bad thing


----------



## urko99

That is one sweet rock and roll machine!


----------



## Norman231

shoretyus said:


> In 1999, Harem Scarem changed their name to *Rubber......*so you have to ask for one of those


I did not know this.

According to Wikipedia though, "In 1999, Harem Scarem changed their name to *Rubber*, and released two albums under that name in Canada. However, they still used the name Harem Scarem in Japan and the rest of the world.... ... The band soon dropped the Rubber name and switched back to their original name, Harem Scarem."

So there you go.

More information about Harem Scarem than anyone would ever need.

- - - Updated - - -



urko99 said:


> That is one sweet rock and roll machine!


----------



## zontar

[video=youtube;ij7yi3ICB_4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij7yi3ICB_4&amp;list=PLwVl5ZaqJsPZfxkTEu-uCRtwawa39e9oO[/video]

Not something you could play exactly the same on a Tele--but you could translate it back to guitar...


----------



## Chitmo

Electraglide said:


> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/frank01_zpsc6769018.gif
> Those were the days.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Hopefully you clean the couch after.


I have a bathroom designated laptop! There are like 5 or 6 computers in the house.


----------



## Guest

zontar said:


> fm;igosdms[ronr[bn]bnttv[rgcrcnpq[rnyreu


----------



## Steadfastly

This is a happy thread.


----------



## LowWatt

Yes!!!!
This.


laristotle said:


>


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


>


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## Last_Train

Don't worry about avoiding temptation... as you grow older, it will avoid you !!!!!!!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Some people are immune to good advice

- by someone smarter than I.


----------



## Lola

Chitmo said:


> I have a bathroom designated laptop! There are like 5 or 6 computers in the house.


We have a deluxe luxury heated toilet seat. 3 different heat settings on it. I just grab my phone and just go in there and pretend(sometimes not)! It's peaceful and quiet! It's pretty cool too in the dark. It's got a purple night light on it.


----------



## Electraglide

Taylor said:


> I used to eat smoked drumsticks straight out of the fridge, but I quit cold turkey.


'tzing, bang, boom.

- - - Updated - - -



Chitmo said:


> I have a bathroom designated laptop! There are like 5 or 6 computers in the house.


Is that all? Right now there's 8 or 9 on in the house.

- - - Updated - - -



Last_Train said:


> Don't worry about avoiding temptation... as you grow older, it will avoid you !!!!!!!


Wanna bet....a lot of things get more tempting with every day. The power to resist seems to be going tho.

I used to sleep with nuns but I finally quit the habit.


----------



## Steadfastly

It's not good to run out of it.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> "...My friend, I thought they'd never end
> We'd sing and dance forever and a day
> We'd live the life we choose
> We'd fight and never lose
> We were young and sure to have our way..."


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/stones_madpig_zps9e08929a.jpg
Aug 7, 1971.....didn't sing or dance on this one. After the horses went thru they let loose the dogs.....then the clubs. I still have a couple of scars from that one.


----------



## Lola

I found out where I can buy vegan gummi worms and bears. I am so happy! Made with cornstarch instead of gelatin! 

*You know where gelatin comes from, don't you?*


----------



## Norman231

Lola said:


> I found out where I can buy vegan gummi worms and bears. I am so happy! Made with cornstarch instead of gelatin!
> 
> *You know where gelatin comes from, don't you?*


Of course - they make it out of the same stuff they make Soylent Green from.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/stones_madpig_zps9e08929a.jpg
> Aug 7, 1971.....didn't sing or dance on this one. After the horses went thru they let loose the dogs.....then the clubs. I still have a couple of scars from that one.


My friends and I were there until things started to get serious. We decided to retreat to the Park just before all hell broke loose. A couple of my buds stayed and later said it was brutal.


----------



## Taylor

Lola said:


> I found out where I can buy vegan gummi worms and bears. I am so happy! Made with cornstarch instead of gelatin!
> 
> *You know where gelatin comes from, don't you?*


I've always had gummies made of Agar Agar, but they're a little too soft/wiggly for me. Let me know how the ones you found are?


----------



## bluzfish

Gummies stick in my teeth.


----------



## Steadfastly

Did anyone watch the Stadium Series last night between L.A. and the San Jose? John Fogerty played during the first intermission with a medley of hits.


----------



## Judas68fr

Another one for me!


----------



## puckhead

Steadfastly said:


> Did anyone watch the Stadium Series last night between L.A. and the San Jose? John Fogerty played during the first intermission with a medley of hits.


those Kings uniforms though. yeeeesh..


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> My friends and I were there until things started to get serious. We decided to retreat to the Park just before all hell broke loose. A couple of my buds stayed and later said it was brutal.
> 
> View attachment 12386


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/3069888bin_zps1ddffed2.jpg
One of the few times my pic has been in news paper. The horse cop wasn't too bad.....the dog handlers and ones with clubs were a bit worse.


----------



## Tarbender

Steadfastly said:


> Did anyone watch the Stadium Series last night between L.A. and the San Jose? John Fogerty played during the first intermission with a medley of hits.


I thought he sounded good considering his age.


----------



## puckhead

also, how did I miss 30+ pages in a few days?
that's not good for my odds.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/stones_madpig_zps9e08929a.jpg
> Aug 7, 1971.....didn't sing or dance on this one. After the horstes went thru they let loose the dogs.....then the clubs. I still have a couple of scars from that one.


Hey there! You have a certain definitive style to your comments. I read a reply to something and I said that's got to be Electraglide and sure enough it was you.

The vegan gummi worms are made with cornstarch instead of gelatin. There softer in texture and don't have the consistency of gummies made with porcine or beef collagen , bones and whatever else they throw into to regular gummies. There okay though. A little more expensive but hey, what can you do when your hankering for this kind of treat and your also a vegetarian. 

We had a really nice snowfall this afternoon. About 4 or 5 inches. We shoveled the driveway after I got home from work. Had a snowball fight with my neighbor and her two kids and lost badly. They hammered me with snowballs unmercifully. People bitch and complain about winter. Hell, c'mon people WE ARE CANADIANS! Damned proud to be one!


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Hey there! You have a certain definitive style to your comments. I read a reply to something and I said that's got to be Electraglide and sure enough it was you.
> 
> The vegan gummi worms are made with cornstarch instead of gelatin. There softer in texture and don't have the consistency of gummies made with porcine or beef collagen , bones and whatever else they throw into to regular gummies. There okay though. A little more expensive but hey, what can you do when your hankering for this kind of treat and your also a vegetarian.
> 
> We had a really nice snowfall this afternoon. About 4 or 5 inches. We shoveled the driveway after I got home from work. Had a snowball fight with my neighbor and her two kids and lost badly. They hammered me with snowballs unmercifully. People bitch and complain about winter. Hell, c'mon people WE ARE CANADIANS! Damned proud to be one!


Aside from sex I have two vices I can't quit. Coffee and chocolate. I to am a PROUD CANADIAN. I've got both Canadian flags (old and new) on my vest. I figure it's the best country in the world and if you don't like living here, leave and don't come back. 
No! There’s the land. (Have you seen it?)
It’s the cussedest land that I know,
From the big, dizzy mountains that screen it
To the deep, deathlike valleys below.
Some say God was tired when He made it;
Some say it’s a fine land to shun;
Maybe; but there’s some as would trade it
For no land on earth—and I’m one. 
As far as my way with words, came by that honestly. Mom wrote for the CBC and the Vancouver Sun during the war and after Dad died in '65 went back to writing for various media on the coast of B.C.. I did a short stint in radio and I write
All gummie bears are are thin flavored glue. The grand daughters and adoptive one are having a sleep over and have destroyed a bag of the things. Earlier today they decided that my hair and beard needed braiding. Three girls, six braids. The wife said I could not go shopping with 3 pink butterflies in my beard. Don't know why. 
Right now the house is quiet. Just me and the cats awake.....and the three buck deer eating from my bird feeders about 2' to 3' on the other side of the window. I took a video but for the most part all you see is dark. 

"what can you do when your hankering for this kind of treat and your also a vegetarian." What can you do? Sex with chocolate and then coffee.
Damn, one started to cough and woke up the other two so i guess we'll see what's on t.v. and try not to wake up grandma.
For those born after 1965 this was the flag http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...adian_Red_Ensign_1957-1965svg_zps0710446b.png


----------



## ed2000

I just got home from a 9 hour shift plowing roads- a short day for a change.


----------



## zontar

puckhead said:


> also, how did I miss 30+ pages in a few days?
> that's not good for my odds.


How's it do for your evens?


----------



## bluzfish

ed2000 said:


> I just got home from a 9 hour shift plowing roads- a short day for a change.









.


----------



## zontar




----------



## LowWatt

Great gig tonight. Packed house of people who mostly hadn't heard us and seemed to get into it.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> The wife said I could not go shopping with 3 pink butterflies in my beard. Don't know why.


Oh man, we need a pic of that.


----------



## Guest

today in music history
1956 - Elvis Presley entered the music charts for the first time with "Heartbreak Hotel." 

[video=youtube;W4euyTDhFnk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4euyTDhFnk[/video]


----------



## JeremyP

^^^^^ Young Elvis ruled!!! That dude pulled more tail then an autistic kid at a petting zoo......


----------



## Guest




----------



## shoretyus

Written by Hoyt Axton's mother...... 



laristotle said:


> today in music history
> 1956 - Elvis Presley entered the music charts for the first time with "Heartbreak Hotel."


----------



## Option1

Wish I was back there:










Neil


----------



## hardasmum

This probably deserves it's own thread. I was reminded of it yesterday. Incredible video.

[video=youtube_share;NKDXuCE7LeQ]http://youtu.be/NKDXuCE7LeQ[/video]


----------



## ronmac

It's Sunday morning and I've just found my cleanest dirty shirt...


----------



## Adcandour

Too few and far between


----------



## Steadfastly

One of the best known Canadian singer/songwriters.

[video=youtube;l-ij_iTQt2w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-ij_iTQt2w[/video]


----------



## Adcandour

People. Please. Cough on your sleeve.

If you don't, im guessing you also breathe with your mouth open.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Oh man, we need a pic of that.


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...8467832_7364433377453118748_n_zps0aee872d.jpg
This was before they decided 3 butterflies. Now quit laughing and go about your business.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> One of the best known Canadian singer/songwriters.
> 
> [video=youtube;l-ij_iTQt2w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-ij_iTQt2w[/video]


[video=youtube;pNbFLlMIp28]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNbFLlMIp28[/video]
Just one of a few.


----------



## Mooh

An observant young man of the west
said "I’ve found out by personal test
that men who make passes
at girls who wear glasses
get just as good sex as the rest".

Except that I'm not from the west, it could be autobiographical. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour

Wife steals snow pants. Caught in act by son.


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


> An observant young man of the west
> said "I’ve found out by personal test
> that men who make passes
> at girls who wear glasses
> get just as good sex as the rest".
> 
> Except that I'm not from the west, it could be autobiographical.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


There was a young man from Lachine
Who built up a two sex machine.
Concave and convex
It could service each sex;
And pleasure itself in between.


----------



## bzrkrage

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand Electraglide get the "number of the Beast"


----------



## Steadfastly

Steadfastly said:


> One of the best known Canadian singer/songwriters.
> 
> [video=youtube;l-ij_iTQt2w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-ij_iTQt2w[/video]





Electraglide said:


> [video=youtube;pNbFLlMIp28]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNbFLlMIp28[/video]
> Just one of a few.


[video=youtube;n2MtEsrcTTs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MtEsrcTTs&amp;list=RDn2MtEsrcTTs[/video]

You are so correct.


----------



## urko99

Great to see all the activity on this Thread. Great posts, and thanks again Sulfer!


----------



## ronmac

Watching the pretty flakes fall gently to the ground while Donald Fagen's "Snowbound" comes up on the playlist.


----------



## Electraglide

bzrkrage said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand Electraglide get the "number of the Beast"


Quiet mortal before I move you to eternal hell. Edmonton or St. Catherines.....not too sure which.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> [video=youtube;n2MtEsrcTTs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2MtEsrcTTs&list=RDn2MtEsrcTTs[/video]
> 
> You are so correct.


Also, more than slightly political.
Now someone help me hide these numbers on my forehead. 1000 rabbits stepping backwards syndrome.


----------



## LowWatt

I'll give up on the guitar if someone just brings be a coffee …or a caesar.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> Quiet mortal before I move you to eternal hell. Edmonton or St. Catherines.....not too sure which.


Hello. I represent the DOTU (Demons of the Underworld) Guild #12-12-12 (twice as evil as the 6-6-6 branch). We need more souls to torture. Thank you.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> Hello. I represent the DOTU (Demons of the Underworld) Guild #12-12-12 (twice as evil as the 6-6-6 branch). We need more souls to torture. Thank you.


Edmonton it is. The shipment from St. Catherines should be there shortly. Anyone who lived in Vancouver when Tom Campbell was mayor is exempt. adcandour is exempt but only if he leaves his wife HERE. Guild 12-12-12....didn't you used to sing with the Lollipop Guild? "We belong to the DOTU, the DOTU, The DOTU...."
Now back on your heads boys, coffee break's over. [video=youtube;q9kT37eIkaY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9kT37eIkaY[/video]

- - - Updated - - -



LowWatt said:


> I'll give up on the guitar if someone just brings be a coffee …or a caesar.


 Servius Sulpicius should be there in a while but the coffee might be a little cold. Of course cold coffee worth more than hot coffee....usually. Starbucks thinks so.


----------



## Norman231

Took my son to the Autoshow in Toronto today.

Saw a car with the same metallic-grey-with-a-hint-of-green paint as my Norman has.

That was cool, but... honestly, didn't look any better on that car than it does on my guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> 1000 rabbits stepping backwards syndrome.


You can start with this one.


----------



## rollingdam




----------



## Chitmo

He who farts in Church, sit in his own pew!


----------



## bluzfish

Chitmo said:


> He who farts in Church, sit in his own pew!









.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Fart theory. Slip into another room. Process. Leave. Or make sure you're on the move if in a crowd.


----------



## Guest

[video=youtube;XcxKIJTb3Hg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg[/video]


----------



## Taylor

Had to postpone my adventure to Niagara by a day thanks to the snowfall. On the plus side: a bonus day with the girlfriend. I ain't complaining.


----------



## Megalon

Black guitar your curves supine
Effortless milking thou proud bovine

Mingle not your lofty charms
With those unworthy who would do thee harm

Legends of Ham their meat propelled
Bacon stars celestial

On this day I beg thee please
Desert me in this rain of cheese!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

My legs hurt.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> You can start with this one.


'tis the story about the dirty window again. Think about it.

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> [video=youtube;XcxKIJTb3Hg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg[/video]


And the Lord spake, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in My sight, shall snuff it.

- - - Updated - - -



Taylor said:


> Had to postpone my adventure to Niagara by a day thanks to the snowfall. On the plus side: a bonus day with the girlfriend. I ain't complaining.


You're young. Give it time. By then it will do no good to complain.


----------



## LowWatt

Did you see that deal capnjim just put up for the '65 Coronet? Damn.


----------



## allthumbs56

I keep coming here forgetting what it's about .................. and then I re-want that guitar!


----------



## Electraglide

Megalon said:


> Black guitar your curves supine
> Effortless milking thou proud bovine
> 
> Mingle not your lofty charms
> With those unworthy who would do thee harm
> 
> Legends of Ham their meat propelled
> Bacon stars celestial
> 
> On this day I beg thee please
> Desert me in this rain of cheese!


Now I'm hungry for a bacon wrapped steak with a ham and cheese omelet on the side.


----------



## Lola

What an interesting bunch of eclectic comments. From the outrageous to the sublime!

3 more days and then the winner is decided. What is the official protocol for deciding who the winner will be?


----------



## ed2000

Today, I aided the automotive manufacturing industry...I drove a salt spreader truck on the roads of Scarborough.


----------



## bluzfish

Lola said:


> 3 more days and then the winner is decided. What is the official protocol for deciding who the winner will be?


Gladiatorial combat to the death for all who posted. The winner sulphur draws gets to choose the arena and the weapons. Good luck.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> What an interesting bunch of eclectic comments. From the outrageous to the sublime!
> 
> 3 more days and then the winner is decided. What is the official protocol for deciding who the winner will be?


From the outrageous to the sublime
Sounds like a Gilbert and Sullivan line.
Just three more days
Then everyone brays
For the guitar will surely be mine.


----------



## Tarbender

To err is human... To blame it on some one else shows management potential.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Now I'm hungry for a bacon wrapped steak with a ham and cheese omelet on the side.


mmm bacon.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> mmm bacon.


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...k_-WD6-enb1_B4exOLpJAJIYhKYYM_zps4b7b9cc8.jpg
Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Taylor

It's going to be another cold night in south-central Ontario. You all be safe and well, okay?


----------



## Guest

you knew this was coming sooner or later.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> you knew this was coming sooner or later.


You heard miss piggy was sick?

- - - Updated - - -

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/Framus_zps437bc7d9.jpg
Framus'


----------



## Electraglide

http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/fifty-shades-grey-memes_6_zps0d4f7768.jpg
Bad girl, you need a spanking.

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -[/COLOR


----------



## Taylor

laristotle said:


> you knew this was coming sooner or later.


I'd be somehow more inclined to watch this than 50 Shades Of Grey...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> you knew this was coming sooner or later.


Got to be an Ontario thing.....beating your frog.


----------



## Electraglide

43 more posts or 4 more pages on the default and the Kijiji thread is down the drain.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/fifty-shades-grey-memes_6_zps0d4f7768.jpg
> Bad girl, you need a spanking.


I have to show it.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> 43 more posts on the default and the Kijiji thread is down the drain.


I will not contribute to this silly endeavor!!!


Oh....


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Got to be an Ontario thing.....beating your frog.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


I'm sitting here laughing and the old lady is looking at me strange but I can't resist it. RUB IT, RUB IT, rubitrubitrubit.

- - - Updated - - -



bluzfish said:


> I will not contribute to this silly endeavor!!!
> 
> 
> Oh....


What silly endeavor?


----------



## Lola

Tarbender said:


> To err is human... To blame it on some one else shows management potential.


Yup you got it! lol


----------



## ed2000

rama lama ding dong papa oom mow mow papa oom mow mow
shoo bee doo doo

Obvious to me I've given up adding to this thread.


----------



## LowWatt

Rick and crew made it to Alexandria. Finally!


----------



## Steadfastly

When there is no skillful direction, the people fall, but there is success through many advisers.


----------



## Lola

Just to have someone believe that you can do something makes all the difference in the world in your own self worth and confidence!


----------



## zontar

keep them & play them

(Guitars that is)

Or give them away
Or sell them.
Or trade them.

If it's your guitar--your choice.


----------



## bluzfish

Tarbender said:


> To err is human... To blame it on some one else shows management potential.









.


----------



## zontar

Sure, blame the dog!


----------



## johnnyshaka

With that silly look in his eye it surely had to be him.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> keep them & play them
> 
> (Guitars that is)
> 
> Or give them away
> Or sell them.
> Or trade them.
> 
> If it's your guitar--your choice.



Strategic placement of your reply! Is that a hint?


----------



## Steadfastly

bluzfish said:


> View attachment 12398
> .


Put him back in his crate. They feel safe there, just don't leave them for hours and hours.


----------



## ronmac

Trying to imagine where this thread takes us. It's beginning to get a bit weird.


----------



## Guest

just beginning?


----------



## ronmac

So, it is true what they say about teachers.


----------



## Norman231

I find that most discussions (arguments) about "free will" are really just arguments about the definition of free will.
I'm free to type pointless drivel like this, but some don't consider that to be free will.


----------



## Steadfastly

I woke up to find winter is still with us along with the ski season and that is a good thing.


----------



## Guest

ronmac said:


> So, it is true what they say about teachers.


----------



## allthumbs56

I have no black guitars ..................


----------



## Norman231

Do Black Guitars look better in the shade?

This thread is so powerful, not even this awful, awful image can destroy it.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Gino Vanelli. For some reason my wife and I keep buying black trucks. No cars allowed out here. -47 with the wind chill yesterday and supposed to get up to 0 today. That's a bit of a swing.


----------



## Megalon

Collected Poems of Megalon: Deluxe Edition

*Mirror pickguard gleaming
Strat headstock deceiving

Three pickups makes me crave
Blushing maidens thou saucy knave

The black night finish my dire need
To own this hybrid Fender steed !



Underprivileged and wanting stand aside
Make way for my steely hybrid Bride

Encased in black she glances scornfully
Those who competed, ha,ha, outrageous folly

Like a bowl of porridge,donate they say?
Blasphemy! I will horde thee in my cave

Slaying mediocrity my sacred axe
T'wil be as effective as a government tax



Ah, Sweet ******* of Tele Guitars
The wine of Bacchus can soon be ours

Others may fawn,yearn and bleat
Narpets and Didacts may drink at thy Teat

Lost in a sea of Arpeggios oh what's the matter
Serve me a flask of chord melody platter

Away ye swine of ignoble birth 
This sword shall slay both master and serf




Nincompoops and naysayers begone from me
Majestic notes form a canopy

Fledgling strumpets and jokers dance
At my sweet melodies jesters prance

My saucy axe slays the minions
Executing flawless like foundry rack & pinion 

Pondering this lengthy tiresome thread
Only assures me of my Victor's bread!



Black guitar your curves supine
Effortless milking thou proud bovine

Mingle not your lofty charms
With those unworthy who would do thee harm

Legends of Ham their meat propelled
Bacon stars celestial

On this day I beg thee please
Desert me in this rain of cheese!
*


----------



## Hamstrung

[video=youtube;gmiuhGwwbgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmiuhGwwbgk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## LowWatt

A wise man once told me that guitar gear was nothing for blowing through your paycheck and to wait until I got into recording. I had no idea. No idea. Adds up fast.


----------



## ronmac

True, oh so true...


----------



## Guest

Megalon said:


> *The black night finish my dire need ..*


----------



## Hamstrung

... but was it recorded in Doubly?


----------



## Judas68fr

holy macaroni! 74 pages already!


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> I found out where I can buy vegan gummi worms and bears. I am so happy! Made with cornstarch instead of gelatin!
> 
> *You know where gelatin comes from, don't you?*


I ran out of gummie bears made from baby seals, and now have to resort to my backup stash of veal gummie bears. I'm bummed.........


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> I ran out of gummie bears made from baby seals, and now have to resort to my backup stash of veal gummie bears. I'm bummed.........


[video=youtube;M5uR9Mi3ePE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5uR9Mi3ePE[/video]


----------



## Adcandour

allthumbs56 said:


> I have no black guitars ..................


I get it. I don't play Mexican ones myself.


----------



## bluzfish

Engineers....


----------



## Adcandour

@electraglide - I have no idea what that whole stretch of demon-speak was about, but if you're saying that my salvation depends on sacrificing my wife, I'm cool with that.

PS - if, by some chance, you happen to bump into my wife, consider this forum Las Vegas.

Pps- as in everything stays here. I just realized that the above can be grossly misinterpreted.


----------



## Lola

High/Deaf said:


> I ran out of gummie bears made from baby seals, and now have to resort to my backup stash of veal gummie bears. I'm bummed.........


Surely you jest!? 

I was really bad last night. In 2 hours I hate 2 family sized chocolate bars, 1/2 a cherry cheesecake and some pop tarts, 1/2 a big bar of marble cheese and a big dish of roasted eggplant. Random eating at it's best!


----------



## Guest




----------



## johnnyshaka

adcandour said:


> I get it. I don't play Mexican ones myself.


Actually, I prefer blonde ones.


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> Surely you jest!?
> 
> I was really bad last night. In 2 hours I hate 2 family sized chocolate bars, 1/2 a cherry cheesecake and some pop tarts, 1/2 a big bar of marble cheese and a big dish of roasted eggplant. Random eating at it's best!


Yes, I jest. Never eaten seal TBH, but I do like veal. Sorry.

There's room for all god's creatures.............................right beside the potatoes and corn.


That was quite a junk food binge. I can't do that anymore - if I make my guitar's tummy tuck any bigger, it will disappear.


----------



## Ti-Ron

After all these years, evolution, technology... Mondays still s#$k!
Come on world, we need a genius to fix that!

Have a nice week all!


----------



## Taylor

LowWatt said:


> A wise man once told me that guitar gear was nothing for blowing through your paycheck and to wait until I got into recording. I had no idea. No idea. Adds up fast.


THIS. I almost bankrupted myself at 19 on amps, pedals, and heads. Managed to sell it all off and now I make do with a 15W Marshall, a multi-effect pedal, and a homebrew overdrive pedal. The kicker is that I sound BETTER than I did before, because I've been forced to work on technique rather than just tone.


----------



## Tarbender

One good thing about music, when it hits you, you feel no pain. - Bob Marley


----------



## Norman231

Finally taking my Norman electric to a luthier to get a repair estimate . 

(Neck issues... might have a twist).

If the repair estimate is reasonable, I'll get it fixed. If not, I guess it becomes wall art (?)...


----------



## ed2000

[QUOTE Finally taking my Norman electric
(Neck issues... might have a twist).

I guess it becomes wall art (?)...[UNQUOTE}

...and you'll need to change your user name


----------



## bluzfish

So I was just sitting here wondering if they ever found out who put the bop in the bop shoo bop?


----------



## Norman231

ed2000 said:


> [QUOTE Finally taking my Norman electric
> (Neck issues... might have a twist).
> 
> I guess it becomes wall art (?)...[UNQUOTE}
> 
> ...and you'll need to change your user name


Oh crap... now I HAVE to get it fixed... can't go by "Granada"...


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I just read the end date on this game..............my birthday is the 26th.


----------



## cheezyridr

mine was saturday. just for consistency, my wife forgot again this year. i usually bargain heavily on the associated guilt, but there's nothing i want this year, that i'd need her help to obtain.


----------



## Tarbender

Two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not yet completely sure about the universe. - Albert Einstein


----------



## bluzfish

My BD was Feb 6th. Were all us surly old bastards born in February?


----------



## Steadfastly

There is nothing new under the sun. Perhaps under the snow but it will take awhile before we get there.


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> mine was saturday. just for consistency, my wife forgot again this year. i usually bargain heavily on the associated guilt, but there's nothing i want this year, that i'd need *her help* to obtain.


really!? nothing?








jes' kidding .. can't resist.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Nothing like creative birthday presents. My wife gave me a stack of "coupons" one year. I gave her the same thing the next year. Not sure if she was as appreciative as I was.


----------



## davetcan

In for a penny ........


----------



## Taylor

Last post here before I depart on a 20-ish hour drive out east to the Gaspé.


----------



## pauledc

SPF 15 or SPF 30 not sure which to bring to Cuba


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> In for a penny ........


you're SOL now. no more pennies.


----------



## LowWatt

pauledc said:


> SPF 15 or SPF 30 not sure which to bring to Cuba


I go SPF 50-60, but I'm not after tanning (i still get a tanned a bit), just not burning.


----------



## Morkolo

LowWatt said:


> I go SPF 50-60, but I'm not after tanning (i still get a tanned a bit), just not burning.


I'll have to try that next time, all of my work was outside this year and I would still burn with SPF40.


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> @electraglide - I have no idea what that whole stretch of demon-speak was about, but if you're saying that my salvation depends on sacrificing my wife, I'm cool with that.
> 
> PS - if, by some chance, you happen to bump into my wife, consider this forum Las Vegas.
> 
> Pps- as in everything stays here. I just realized that the above can be grossly misinterpreted.


If I bump into your wife that. means one of us would have to make a road trip and being that it was +10‘ here today it wouldn't be me. As far as sacrificing your wife....I'm actually a Pagan.....virgin sacrifices only. Of course there are always exceptions. Does your wife ride?


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Surely you jest!?
> 
> I was really bad last night. In 2 hours I hate 2 family sized chocolate bars, 1/2 a cherry cheesecake and some pop tarts, 1/2 a big bar of marble cheese and a big dish of roasted eggplant. Random eating at it's best!


Aside from the eggplant there's nothing bad about that. I'll leave it to someone else to do a Leslie Neilson thing.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> If I bump into your wife that. means one of us would have to make a road trip and being that it was +10‘ here today it wouldn't be me. As far as sacrificing your wife....I actually a Pagan.....virgin sacrifices only. Of course there are always exceptions. Does your wife ride?


----------



## Electraglide

Ti-Ron said:


> After all these years, evolution, technology... Mondays still s#$k!
> Come on world, we need a genius to fix that!
> 
> Have a nice week all!


Do what I used to do. Stay stoned and drunk until Tuesday. Gets real scary when no one can tell the difference.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> I'll leave it to someone else to do a Leslie Neilson thing.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> My BD was Feb 6th. Were all us surly old bastards born in February?


Nope.....Dec 23rd. Same as my Dad.


----------



## Steadfastly

Oh no, here it comes.


----------



## Guest

.. and there it goes.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums...al-obit-leslie-nielsen-13-jpg_zpsaff8a2ac.jpg


----------



## bluzfish

You know who I'm talking about...


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> View attachment 12412
> 
> 
> You know who I'm talking about...


[video=youtube;0FHEeG_uq5Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FHEeG_uq5Y[/video]


----------



## Guest




----------



## Norman231

laristotle said:


> you're SOL now. no more pennies.


I kept a few hundred in an old Col. Sanders piggy bank. In few years, maybe they'll be worth $0.02 each!


----------



## Taylor

laristotle said:


>


Is this the warning label that's supposed to go on adulthood?




Norman231 said:


> I kept a few hundred in an old Col. Sanders piggy bank. In few years, maybe they'll be worth $0.02 each!


If and once they're no longer considered legal currency, you can sell the old ones (pre-1996) as copper. Right now, that's about 1.64 cents per penny.

Short rest stop in Syracuse, NY to refuel the car and myself. American coffee always lets me down.


----------



## bluzfish

Taylor said:


> Is this the warning label that's supposed to go on adulthood?









.


----------



## Lola

rearviewmirror2 said:


> Nothing like creative birthday presents. My wife gave me a stack of "coupons" one year. I gave her the same thing the next year. Not sure if she was as appreciative as I was.



Hey it depends what the coupons were for though! Wink, wink, nudge, nudge

Everybody gets me L & M gift cards for everything. Birthday, Christmas, Mother's day etc. I make a point of not letting them forget! I think though I now want gift cards from the Twelfth fret. L & M don't carry Egnater amps.


----------



## Tarbender

Always borrow money from a pessimist. He won't expect it back.


----------



## Guest

originally posted by *bluzfish*


----------



## Guest




----------



## puckhead

10 more pages in a day. man, you people need to stop posting if I'm going to win this guitar.


----------



## bluzfish

Oh, yeah... the guitar...


----------



## Steadfastly

What guitar? I thought we were talking about coupons, warning labels and zombies?


----------



## Electraglide

This is a good spot for this I think.
[video=youtube;jHPOzQzk9Qo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHPOzQzk9Qo[/video]


----------



## zontar

Monday night--I finally get a chance to get online after taking care of some responsibilities.
Anybody else out there?


----------



## bluzfish

Halt! Whoeth goeth there?!?! Showeth thyself!


----------



## johnnyshaka

Yay!! Love reading about POTENTIAL huge ass budget cuts in education when I work in education!

Fsakes.


----------



## Lola

This is the most ultimate random act of kindness that there ever was. Someone found out that I love EVH and AC/DC. They put a collection of random stuff that hasn't had air play, obscure stuff! They made a dozen different Cd's for me. They delivered then to my house. No strings attached. How effing amazing is this??? I ask you.  This person should definitely be in the running to win this guitar.

Hey does anyone remember Lolabrickada from the Flinstones? Just another acutely random question!


----------



## johnnyshaka

Glad you liked it! :smile-new:


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Hey does anyone remember Lolabrickada from the Flinstones? Just another acutely random question!


My favorite was Tuesday Wednesday.
Especially at work when someone answers a question that something will be done or ready by "Tuesday/Wednesday" 
To which the correct reply is-"She was on the Flintstones"--which mostly gets blank stares.


----------



## bluzfish

johnnyshaka said:


> Yay!! Love reading about POTENTIAL huge ass budget cuts in education when I work in education!
> 
> Fsakes.


I feel for you, man. A lot of years of mismanagement and squandering of provincial revenues are about to come down on everybody, especially in education and healthcare. They're just fielding trial balloons so far to see who squeals the loudest but it's not going to be pretty. Good luck.


----------



## johnnyshaka

bluzfish said:


> I feel for you, man. A lot of years of mismanagement and squandering of provincial revenues are about to come down on everybody, especially in education and healthcare. They're just fielding trial balloons so far to see who squeals the loudest but it's not going to be pretty. Good luck.


Thanks, bluzfish...the last budget cuts saw my director forced into "early" retirement and a co-worker in my department laid off.

Fingers crossed my 15 years at the district mean something. Eeeek!!

And love that Redford is walking away unscathed from the gong show she left in her wake...brutal.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> This is the most ultimate random act of kindness that there ever was. Someone found out that I love EVH and AC/DC. They put a collection of random stuff that hasn't had air play, obscure stuff! They made a dozen different Cd's for me. They delivered then to my house. No strings attached. How effing amazing is this??? I ask you. This person should definitely be in the running to win this guitar.
> 
> Hey does anyone remember Lolabrickada from the Flinstones? Just another acutely random question!


Her and Ann Margrock.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Oh, and I have to figure out which net to hide in while I'm playing hockey at West Edmonton Mall when the terrorists show up.

WTF is going on in Alberta?!


----------



## Electraglide

johnnyshaka said:


> Yay!! Love reading about POTENTIAL huge ass budget cuts in education when I work in education!
> 
> Fsakes.


Yet, from what I understand, they're still building schools.

- - - Updated - - -



johnnyshaka said:


> Oh, and I have to figure out which net to hide in while I'm playing hockey at West Edmonton Mall when the terrorists show up.
> 
> WTF is going on in Alberta?!


Just stay off the slide and watch out for drones. Just wondering why they picked west edmonton mall and not iron mills?


----------



## zontar

NHL players...


----------



## johnnyshaka

> Just wondering why they picked west edmonton mall and not iron mills?


Rumour has it the owners being Jewish could be why.

- - - Updated - - -



zontar said:


> NHL players...


In Edmonton...depends who the Oilers are playing that day.


----------



## bluzfish

And now for something completely different...


----------



## zontar

I'd like to do a guitar version of this:
[video=youtube;GcsFcQJeycM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcsFcQJeycM[/video]


----------



## johnnyshaka

I'd smack her over the head with the guitar.


----------



## bluzfish

Well, folks, it's time for bed. See you in the morning.


----------



## zontar

johnnyshaka said:


> I'd smack her over the head with the guitar.


So El Kabong?

But why enter to win a guitar to go & smash it?
Just wondering.


----------



## johnnyshaka

zontar said:


> So El Kabong?
> 
> But why enter to win a guitar to go & smash it?
> Just wondering.


Isn't it "Anti-Bullying Day" sometime this week?

I'd be doing it for bullied cartoon characters around the world!


----------



## Steadfastly

Not at this time of year.

[video=youtube;G9x0wbKHos0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9x0wbKHos0&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Guest

Bug music!? I can't stand bug music!


----------



## Norman231

I wonder.... will this thread die quickly after midnight on Wednesday, or is it possible that it has taken on a life of its own, and will keep going long after the coveted prize is awarded?

I suppose a rapid decrease in activity is the natural and inevitable outcome, but it would probably help keep the lights on around here if it continued...


----------



## Guest

as long as you leave some beer in the fridge.


----------



## ronmac

How many words can I think of using the letters R A N D O and M?


----------



## LowWatt

Will we pass 1000 posts? I think so.


----------



## Electroz

That thing is pretty? Wouldn't mind adding it to my collection.


----------



## Tarbender

I like deadlines. I love the swooshing sound they make when they fly by. - D. Adams


----------



## Guest

LowWatt said:


> Will we pass 1000 posts? I think so.


At an average of 13/hr .. maybe.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> Not at this time of year.
> 
> [video=youtube;G9x0wbKHos0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9x0wbKHos0&feature=relmfu[/video]


Wanna bet....at least around here.


----------



## hardasmum

laristotle said:


> LowWatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will we pass 1000 posts? I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> At an average of 13/hr .. maybe.
Click to expand...

Would that be a GC record?


----------



## LowWatt

hardasmum said:


> Would that be a GC record?


It has to be. I've been here for a long time and seen quite a few contest threads explode, but never like this. I've already conceded to myself that I won't win (prove me wrong fates) but I'm loving the ride.


----------



## Norman231

LowWatt said:


> It has to be. I've been here for a long time and seen quite a few contest threads explode, but never like this. I've already conceded to myself that I won't win (prove me wrong fates) but I'm loving the ride.


Call me a newbie, but there were previous contests like this?!? 

Enlighten us: what were some of the previous items up for grabs?


----------



## Steadfastly

Norman231 said:


> Call me a newbie, but there were previous contests like this?!?
> 
> Enlighten us: what were some of the previous items up for grabs?


We've had T-shirts, straps and various accessories that I can remember.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Drilling into concrete is frustrating. Been through 4 bits already. Sweaty and angry is not the best way to start the day on the almost last day of work on our basement renovation.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Leave it to Bryan, man, that's the only way to go!


----------



## bzrkrage

Really? I mean, people a just giving them away, don't steal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judas68fr

ahah the look on his face!


----------



## LowWatt

That is the best picture ever.


bzrkrage said:


> Really? I mean, people a just giving them away, don't steal!


----------



## Electroz

That's awesome!


----------



## Steadfastly

Electroz said:


> That's awesome!


Yep, awesomely stupid.


----------



## Electroz

Steadfastly said:


> Yep, awesomely stupid.


Stupidly awesome, even.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Somebody is going to be getting a great deal on a guitar in the very near future!


----------



## Norman231

Is that an SG in his pants?!!

Aren't they somewhat known for neck/head diving?!! 

A plausible excuse perhaps.... "Honest officer, I was just playing it, had a bad itch on my back, and the damn thing dove down my pants when I scratched it! Check the internet - these things are know for doing this!"


----------



## Guest




----------



## LowWatt

Norman231 said:


> Call me a newbie, but there were previous contests like this?!?
> 
> Enlighten us: what were some of the previous items up for grabs?





Steadfastly said:


> We've had T-shirts, straps and various accessories that I can remember.


Pickups as well. I remember a MIC Thinline Tele at one point too.


----------



## Taylor

bzrkrage said:


>


Reminds me of a guy who tried to steal a lime green Jackson from Long and McQuade by casually walking out with it behind his back.


----------



## ed2000

Is this spelling correct? - Innagaddadavida


----------



## Guest

ed2000 said:


> Is this spelling correct? - Innagaddadavida


close. one too many n's


----------



## ed2000

bzrkrage said:


> Really? I mean, people a just giving them away, don't steal!
> 
> 
> "Is that a guitar in your pants or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## LowWatt

Anytime it ever came on the radio when I was growing up, my dad would say "this is what the DJ plays when he needs a smoke or a dump."



Norman231 said:


> Call me a newbie, but there were previous contests like this?!?
> 
> Enlighten us: what were some of the previous items up for grabs?





Steadfastly said:


> We've had T-shirts, straps and various accessories that I can remember.





laristotle said:


> close. one too many n's


----------



## Mooh

No hormones, no steroids...

Sorry, wrong forum.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour

I like this thread. I doubt it would continue without a prize. 

Most people love free shit - I'm impartial and just like winning ('cause I'm a dick who was raised wrong - or right? don't know.)


----------



## Norman231

Just a random thought  ... and it might be a bad one... but maybe the winner should have to pose with the prize in a similar style as this guy.

Perhaps with the option of a blurred face...

Although... not a nice thing to do to a nice guitar...


----------



## ronmac

In 10 months it will be winter (again) and Christmas Eve. There, somebody had to say it.


----------



## Norman231

adcandour said:


> I like this thread. I doubt it would continue without a prize.
> 
> Most people love free shit - I'm impartial and just like winning ('cause I'm a dick who was raised wrong - or right? don't know.)


We all like free stuff.
I'm pretty sure that every Marketing textbook says that giving away free sample products is the absolute best marketing strategy for building brand awareness.

With respect to being a dick, I don't know... 21 people here seem to like you for some reason...
But I'll bet you're a pig. No offense intended; I think all men are pigs... some of us just suppress our pig-like tendencies more than others...


----------



## Last_Train

You grow up the day you have your first real laugh -- at yourself


----------



## Adcandour

Norman231 said:


> We all like free stuff.
> I'm pretty sure that every Marketing textbook says that giving away free sample products is the absolute best marketing strategy for building brand awareness.
> 
> With respect to being a dick, I don't know... 21 people here seem to like you for some reason...
> But I'll bet you're a pig. No offense intended; I think all men are pigs... some of us just suppress our pig-like tendencies more than others...


I'd certainly like a free car, or house, or something along those lines, but I really do enjoy winning. I like the feeling of being lucky. 

People are only nice to me on this forum, because they feel sorry for me. 

100% we're all pigs. couldn't agree more. IF there's an ass in front of me, I won't hide the fact I want to smack it - any one of the 6 genders included.


----------



## Taylor

Last_Train said:


> You grow up the day you have your first real laugh -- at yourself


"If you can't laugh at yourself, you're missing the joke."


----------



## Lola

I will help to maintain the longevity of this thread, long after this coveted guitar finds it's new home~

I am WOMAN hear me TALK TOO much~ *(no comments from the peanut gallerie(s))

I am stereotyping myself but hell it's for a good cause!*


----------



## ed2000

Lola said:


> I will help to maintain the longevity of this thread, long after this coveted guitar finds it's new home~
> 
> I am WOMAN hear me TALK TOO much~ *(no comments from the peanut gallerie(s))
> 
> I am stereotyping myself but hell it's for a good cause!*


No prob -after 34 years of marriage the auto silencer in my head safely shuts off my Wife's never ending verbal assault of my sanity.


----------



## cheezyridr

my wife is pretty quiet. however, when she does have something to say, sometimes it only makes sense in her world.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Laying some carpet in my basement. Random thought: What does speedy Gonzales use under his carpet? Underlay, underlay.


----------



## Steadfastly

If any of you want to borrow the guitar after I win it, PM me anytime.:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Norman231

Lola said:


> I will help to maintain the longevity of this thread, long after this coveted guitar finds it's new home~
> 
> I am WOMAN hear me TALK TOO much~ *(no comments from the peanut gallerie(s))
> 
> I am stereotyping myself but hell it's for a good cause!*


If this is true, it must be killing you not to weigh in on the "all men are pigs" comment.


----------



## Taylor

Carpenters and leatherworkers are the most dedicated people I've ever met. They give it their awl.


----------



## Steadfastly

If wishes were horses, beggars would ride.


----------



## allthumbs56

How many more sleeps?


----------



## Beach Bob

Dang.. this is still going... guess this'd be my second entry....


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> If any of you want to borrow the guitar after I win it, PM me anytime.:smiley-faces-75:


With all due respect Mr. Stutters Fastly what makes you think that you will win it? A premonition, Karma a gut feeling?


----------



## Lola

Norman231 said:


> If this is true, it must be killing you not to weigh in on the "all men are pigs" comment.


Killing me? Honestly, there are some very kind and considerate men in this world. That's so NOT true about *all* men being pigs. I would rather hang out with the "guys" to be quite frank!


----------



## johnnyshaka

Yeah, Frank, BE QUIET!!


----------



## ed2000

johnnyshaka said:


> Yeah, Frank, BE QUIET!!


Frank(ly) my dear, I don't give a Claude Van Damme

- - - Updated - - -

QUESTION: How many guitar players does it take to tune a guitar?


----------



## Tarbender

Tell a man there are 300 billion stars in the universe and he'll believe you. Tell him a bench has wet paint on it and he'll have to touch it to be sure.


----------



## Last_Train

I'd rather be optimistic and a fool, than pessimistic and right


----------



## bluzfish

ed2000 said:


> Frank(ly) my dear, I don't give a Claude Van Damme
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> QUESTION: How many guitar players does it take to tune a guitar?











And I'm not sure how many guitarists it takes to tune a guitar but...


----------



## rollingdam

[h=1]Woman Interrupts His Proposal. But She Wasn't Expecting This Response.[/h][h=2]24th February 2015[/h]


----------



## Electraglide

LowWatt said:


> Anytime it ever came on the radio when I was growing up, my dad would say "this is what the DJ plays when he needs a smoke or a dump."


Your dad was right. Other things too if the radio groupie was good.


----------



## bluzfish

Lola said:


> Killing me? Honestly, there are some very kind and considerate men in this world. That's so NOT true about *all* men being pigs. I would rather hang out with the "guys" to be quite frank!


Are you sure?







.


----------



## Electraglide

Quick question. Midnight, the 25th......ok, midnight where? East coast, west coast, Newfie land? 
1000 rabbits stepping backwards.........think about it.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> Quick question. Midnight, the 25th......ok, midnight where? East coast, west coast, Newfie land?
> 1000 rabbits stepping backwards.........think about it.









.


----------



## zontar

I'd say local time...
(for sulphur that is...)


----------



## Norman231

Lola said:


> Killing me? Honestly, there are some very kind and considerate men in this world. That's so NOT true about *all* men being pigs. I would rather hang out with the "guys" to be quite frank!


My wife says the same thing; finds that in general, women tend to get annoyed quicker and hold a grudge forever whereas guys tend to scrap and then its all over with - lets go get a beer.

We are all pigs though.


----------



## zontar

Time is an illusion, lunchtime doubly so--Douglas Adams wrote that in Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> I'd say local time...
> (for sulphur that is...)


Which is what...9ish here?


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> View attachment 12452
> .


I made a comment about the number of the beast on my forehead and having a hard time covering it up (someting like that) "1000 rabbits stepping backwards syndrome". Then someone posted a pic of a large rabbit......do I have to explain the one about the dirty window? Anyway, think about it. Taken in context what's 1000 rabbits stepping backwards? A receding hare line.


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> With all due respect Mr. Stutters Fastly what makes you think that you will win it? A premonition, Karma a gut feeling?


Facts, my dear, facts. I don't believe in premonition, karma or luck. I do believe in a gut feeling, though. For example, when it starts to hurt a bit, I know I'm hungry. When it hurts a lot, I've overeaten. :smile-new:

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> I made a comment about the number of the beast on my forehead and having a hard time covering it up (someting like that) "1000 rabbits stepping backwards syndrome". Then someone posted a pic of a large rabbit......do I have to explain the one about the dirty window? Anyway, think about it. Taken in context what's 1000 rabbits stepping backwards? A receding hare line.


Yes, you did have to explain it. I didn't get it. We like puzzles like that, though and often play them among our family.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> Facts, my dear, facts. I don't believe in premonition, karma or luck. I do believe in a gut feeling, though. For example, when it starts to hurt a bit, I know I'm hungry. When it hurts a lot, I've overeaten. :smile-new:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you did have to explain it. I didn't get it. We like puzzles like that, though and often play them among our family.


 instant Karma's gonna get you..... 
Young people, just can't get the joke. The one about the dirty window? It's way over your head. First time 
I heard those was about 60 years ago.


----------



## Taylor

My dad was grey by 20. My Maternal grandpa was balding by 19. I'm 23 and still doing well.

I'd like to meet my childhood mailman.


----------



## LowWatt

How many places will I try to sell a pedal before I consider eBay, Craigslist or Kijiji? I'm up to 5.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> instant Karma's gonna get you.....
> Young people, just can't get the joke. The one about the dirty window? It's way over your head. First time
> I heard those was about 60 years ago.


I would have been two 60 years ago so EXCUUUUUUUSE ME (said in my best Steve Martin voice)!!!!

The dirtiest joke I ever told as a kid was: What are the most important parts of a wood stove? Lifter, leg and poker. I thought that was the most hilarious lewd joke ever. Of course, there actually were kids I knew that lived in homes with wood stoves (converted to gas for modern times of course). I may not have completely understood the punch line but the teenagers told it so it must have been funny.


----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> instant Karma's gonna get you.....
> Young people, just can't get the joke. The one about the dirty window? It's way over your head. First time
> I heard those was about 60 years ago.


That's my problem, I'm only 60.

BTW, 3 more posts and we are onto page 23.


----------



## Lola

Well according to what I am seeing it's page 88! We will make it to 100 before tomorrow night and I will turn into a pumpkin! Nah, just kidding!


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Well according to what I am seeing it's page 88! We will make it to 100 before tomorrow night and I will turn into a pumpkin! Nah, just kidding!


Waiting for that vegitarian Peter?


----------



## ed2000

CD's suck, Records rock because.....



and from 1958


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> I would have been two 60 years ago so EXCUUUUUUUSE ME (said in my best Steve Martin voice)!!!!
> 
> The dirtiest joke I ever told as a kid was: What are the most important parts of a wood stove? Lifter, leg and poker. I thought that was the most hilarious lewd joke ever. Of course, there actually were kids I knew that lived in homes with wood stoves (converted to gas for modern times of course). I may not have completely understood the punch line but the teenagers told it so it must have been funny.


I was 5 60 years ago. The lady who told us these jokes was oooolllldddd. She was my 60 year old Canadian grandmother. She also showed us how to adjust the outcome of a game of rummy and crib by skillfully handleing the cards. Dad told us the lifter, leg and poker one. The stove we had was wood fired, complete with warming oven and water heater.


----------



## Guest

Steadfastly said:


> We like puzzles like that, though and often play them among our family.


Archeologist picking away at the ice, comes across two frozen bodies.
After closer examination, he exclaims 'Eureka! .. I found Adam and Eve!'
How so?
.
.
.
.
. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
neither of them have navels.


----------



## bluzfish

Scene: A bunch of long haired kids sitting in a mood-lit basement dipping Arrowroot cookies into their fresh herb tea, the air thick with marihuana smoke and incense. Someone puts Ruben and the Jets on the turntable. Everyone smiles approvingly and lays back on their giant pillows and beanbag chairs, melting into into the ether. All is well with the world...


----------



## Guest

Oink, Oink.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## Guest




----------



## LowWatt

Looks like All Buttons In wins this guitar deal for me.


----------



## Guest

getting there


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## ed2000

This sounds like a fun place, I think.


----------



## Guest




----------



## ed2000

A little mad


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Oink, Oink.


Ruben and the Jets AND Wonder Warthog! Flashback, Flashback!!!! Giturgeogastraight heyar.


----------



## Steadfastly

It will take a lot of posts to reach the 1000 mark. I don't think the thread will make it.


----------



## Taylor

Grandpa always complained about winters in the Gaspe. I'm here for another day, and I can see why.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> Scene: A bunch of long haired kids sitting in a mood-lit basement dipping Arrowroot cookies into their fresh herb tea, the air thick with marihuana smoke and incense. Someone puts Ruben and the Jets on the turntable. Everyone smiles approvingly and lays back on their giant pillows and beanbag chairs, melting into into the ether. All is well with the world...


[video]http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/FFCAT_zpsvgcuppoy.jpg[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## Steadfastly

Friends


----------



## puckhead

getting close now


----------



## Lola

Getting even closer NOW!!

Just had a great jam session this evening. So much damned fun!

Love this song, the riff at the beginning is so much fun to play. Gotta learn the solo to this!

[video=youtube;Dx0sY-jny-k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx0sY-jny-k[/video]


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I like the joke here--I've posted this on other sites--Maybe I'll have to try this in real life when I win.


----------



## Taylor

This is a decent representation of my relationship with my girlfriend.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Just got back from playing hockey at West Edmonton Mall...not even terrorists would've watched that trash!


----------



## rollingdam

​10423905_10152922701593982_6953816968738888094_n.jpg


----------



## ronmac

A typical male response, many of us seem to correlate the size of the post with the chance of winning, considering the addition of many photos the last few days.

this post has flushed the random thought from my smaller than average mind


----------



## Guest

sulphur said:


> This thread will for two weeks, ends midnight, Wednesday the 25th.
> Random # drawn, winning post determined, guitar shipped to the winner.


Is it extended? or is it the other midnight.


----------



## hardasmum

[video=youtube_share;RZfReolEXHU]http://youtu.be/RZfReolEXHU[/video]


----------



## Norman231

Taylor said:


> This is a decent representation of my relationship with my girlfriend.


Which one are you? Or maybe it doesn't matter?


----------



## Guest




----------



## shoretyus

[video=youtube;5WUeOEkl270]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WUeOEkl270[/video]


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Waiting for that vegitarian Peter?


Yes I am! How did you know! 

It's veg*e*tarian 

LMAO! 


Peter, Peter pumpkin eater! minds out of the gutter!

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


> [/QUOITE] lmao good one!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Peter, Peter pumpkin eater! minds out of the gutter!


 Cinderella wants to go to the ball, but her wicked stepmother won't let her. As Cinderella sits crying in the garden, 
her fairy godmother appears, and promises to provide Cinderella with everything she needs to go to the ball, but only 
on two conditions. "First, you must wear a diaphragm." Cinderella agrees. "What's the second condition?" "You must 
be home by 2 a.m. Any later, and your diaphragm will turn into a pumpkin." Cinderella agrees to be home by 2 a.m. 
The appointed hour comes and goes, and Cinderella doesn't show up. Finally, at 5 a.m., Cinderella shows up, looking 
love-struck and very satisfied. "Where have you been?" demands the fairygodmother. "Your diaphragm was supposed 
to turn into a pumpkin three hours ago!!!" "I met a prince, Fairy Godmother. He took care of everything." "I know of 
no prince with that kind of power! Tell me his name!" "I can't remember, exactly... Peter Peter, something or other..."


----------



## High/Deaf

Don't need the joke, just the punchline:

6. One to change it and 5 to say, "I coulda done that better."


----------



## Hamstrung

Rectum?!... Damn near killed 'em!


----------



## ronmac

I got nuttin'


----------



## ronmac

No posts in 19 minutes. Whats the matter?


----------



## bluzfish

ronmac said:


> No posts in 19 minutes. Whats the matter?


I just got up. The cleverest thing I can do right now is raise my coffee cup to my lips. Give me a few minutes...


----------



## johnnyshaka

Go back to bed...the roads are slick as snot!


----------



## fraser

[video=youtube;ETeumVKeyqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETeumVKeyqQ[/video]


----------



## ronmac

bluzfish said:


> I just got up. The cleverest thing I can do right now is raise my coffee cup to my lips. Give me a few minutes...


Better set your alarm clock and have coffee on early tomorrow. There is going to be a skill testing question...


----------



## LowWatt

Some bastard planted rat poison around all of the common areas of my building complex. Poisoned one dog who looks like he'll be okay after an intense vet visit.. Fortunately there are lots of cameras and we've got cops. Weird day.


----------



## Guest

High/Deaf said:


> Don't need the joke, just the punchline:
> 
> 6. One to change it and 5 to say, "I coulda done that better."


how many guitarists to change a lightbulb.


----------



## bluzfish

ronmac said:


> Better set your alarm clock and have coffee on early tomorrow. There is going to be a skill testing question...


Skill testing question?!?!

Oh, man, I knew there had to be a catch.


----------



## Steadfastly

ronmac said:


> Better set your alarm clock and have coffee on early tomorrow. There is going to be a skill testing question...


I hope I can use my calculator.


----------



## davetcan

what day is it?


----------



## johnnyshaka

OK Google...answer skill testing question.


----------



## bzrkrage

Late entry, word just in! New bass player said "yes"! We will have a band for the summer!!!
Look out Calgary! Intensity Dan is back!








(This is not the new bass guy, this is my son being "joe cool")


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

bzrkrage said:


> .. this is my son being "joe cool"


----------



## Taylor

Norman231 said:


> Which one are you? Or maybe it doesn't matter?


I'm the duckling. (I'm always the duckling...)


----------



## ronmac

johnnyshaka said:


> OK Google...answer skill testing question.


This is what I get when I Google it....

[video=youtube;ZABeQ5vkpXM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZABeQ5vkpXM[/video]


----------



## bluzfish

Here's a random thought regarding freebees. It's an old adage but...

If you aren't being sold a product, you _*are*_ the product.

So what is your deal, Sulphur... :sSig_busted:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Tarbender

Politicians and diapers have one thing in common. They should both be changed regularly, and for the same reason.


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Next house no basement. No flood damage to spend money repairing. Hope I get at least one summer out of it before it's afloat again.


----------



## LowWatt

afuasfhioasfhioawfyhiosdhio;sdghio'asdghio'asdghio'asdghio'sdhio'jhsdfjkhsdo;ihefiohzsdlkhladkfhasdklfhdio;asyiosdg is what happens when I act like I'm typing in a movie.


----------



## Steadfastly

The quick red fox jumped over the lazy brown dog.


----------



## Norman231

bluzfish said:


> Here's a random thought regarding freebees. It's an old adage but...
> 
> If you aren't being sold a product, you _*are*_ the product.
> 
> So what is your deal, Sulphur... :sSig_busted:



There's a small [AdChoices] banner at the top of every page. 
Not sure how google's remunerations work, but that might be a part of the game. 
If it is, I don't have a problem with that. Gotta find ways of keeping the lights on...
If the game is just for fun, it certainly worked.


----------



## ronmac

bluzfish said:


> View attachment 12466
> .


How to build a fents... according to Bob Snider, "first you dig a hole, then you plant a pole..."


----------



## Steadfastly

Norman231 said:


> There's a small [AdChoices] banner at the top of every page.
> Not sure how google's remunerations work, but that might be a part of the game.
> If it is, I don't have a problem with that. Gotta find ways of keeping the lights on...
> If the game is just for fun, it certainly worked.


Go to Google Chrome settings, click on extensions and remove those extensions by putting it in the "garbage can". I have got those extensions lately. I don't know where they are coming from but for some reason, Kapersky is not removing them or stopping them.


----------



## bluzfish

Norman231 said:


> There's a small [AdChoices] banner at the top of every page.
> Not sure how google's remunerations work, but that might be a part of the game.
> If it is, I don't have a problem with that. Gotta find ways of keeping the lights on...
> If the game is just for fun, it certainly worked.


I was just joshin' with sulpher. There really are people who just give out of the goodness of their heart. The adage refers to corporate 'freebees' like 'free' software on the internet where the info you give them is sold to marketers, etc.

I would never accuse sulpher of nefarious activities. Although...


----------



## urko99

Last post for this great offer by "Sulphur". Way to go man, Thanks!


----------



## Electroz

So, who won? Or did OP mean 11:59pm on the 25th?


----------



## Taylor

Electroz said:


> So, who won? Or did OP mean 11:59pm on the 25th?


I'm guessing the wise and generous Sulphur meant the end of today.


----------



## Norman231

Electroz said:


> So, who won? Or did OP mean 11:59pm on the 25th?


First post sez "...ends midnight, Wednesday the 25th.".

Doesn't say what time zone, so must assume local time. 
What's local time... hmmm.... handle is "Sulphur" and location says "By the stack", so I'm gonna go ahead and assume he's in Sudbury, living next to this thing:









. 
So. Midnight tonight, eastern time zone.

`Course, I could be completely wrong...


----------



## johnnyshaka

Yoga pants.


----------



## Adcandour

In before the clock


----------



## Judas68fr

when does this end again?


----------



## Norman231

johnnyshaka said:


> Yoga pants.


Perhaps the greatest invention of modern time. (see previous note regarding men = pigs).


----------



## Electroz

Judas68fr said:


> when does this end again?


11:59 pm tonight. Not sure what time zone. Going by the OP, it should have ended 12:00am first thing this past morning. But no official word from the OP on the actual meaning he meant.


----------



## Milkman

Electroz said:


> 11:59 pm tonight. Not sure what time zone. Going by the OP, it should have ended 12:00am first thing this past morning. But no official word from the OP on the actual meaning he meant.



No, it ends at midnight tonight EST (The OP is located in Sudbury, On).

Thanks Jock


----------



## Electroz

Milkman said:


> No, it ends at midnight tonight EST (The OP is located in Sudbury, On).
> 
> Thanks Jock


Midnight tonight is the 26th. Midnight is the first minute of every day, not the last.


----------



## Norman231

Electroz said:


> Midnight tonight is the 26th. Midnight is the first minute of every day, not the last.


Damn. That makes sense. It's the start of a new day....

Not sure that's the way most people think about it though... I didn't...


----------



## cheezyridr

well, i hope who ever wins, will post some pics and maybe a little review.


----------



## Lincoln

Someone is going to get VERY lucky tonight!!


----------



## ronmac

With all of the date/ time discussion it donned on me that maybe we should scrap this contest and start over....


----------



## LowWatt

ronmac said:


> With all of the date/ time discussion it donned on me that maybe we should scrap this contest and start over....


Yep. Just burn the guitar. No one gets it. It's the only way we'll learn.


----------



## Judas68fr

I think it will look nice on me, forget the contest and send it to me!


----------



## Steadfastly

This will be my first telecaster. Just a random thought..................


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Like I have said many times before, we have a great bunch of people on this forum. None better IMO


----------



## bluzfish

I'm approaching the 3000 post mark. Somebody please stop me before I do any more damage to the environment! My shit is spewing all over the place.


----------



## Lola

*OMG this is amazing! C*lose your eyes! With no visual cues they sound the same. My dear sweet Malcolm is gone but not forgotten!

*Give it a listen!!!* This is what it's all about! *rock n' roll never dies!

[video=youtube;g-DeEaL9_BM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-DeEaL9_BM[/video]*


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> *OMG this is amazing! C*lose your eyes! With no visual cues they sound the same. My dear sweet Malcolm is gone but not forgotten!
> 
> *Give it a listen!!!* This is what it's all about! *rock n' roll never dies!
> 
> [video=youtube;g-DeEaL9_BM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-DeEaL9_BM[/video]*


I saw this post and said it has to be Lola. Then I looked at the posters' name. Yep, I think you have a somewhat liking for AC/DC. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## fraser

[video=youtube;_rmVDj1LFng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=_rmVDj1LFng[/video]


----------



## LowWatt

Well I'm headed to practice now. Don't give me no shit when I come home drunk.


----------



## ed2000

Joe Satriani is a really nice guy. Here are some pics of backstage meetings, of my Son and his friend,







[/URL][/IMG] with their idol taken in early 2000's. As a tribute to their 'hero', when he performed in Toronto, they would shave their heads.







[/URL][/IMG]


..And with Mr Vai







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ed2000

I don't know what it is about the music of AC/DC...it always lifts my mood when I hear their tunes.


----------



## bluzfish

Joe Satriani and Dave Grohl are two guys I would love to spend an evening with at a local pub.


----------



## Lola

ed2000 said:


> I don't know what it is about the music of AC/DC...it always lifts my mood when I hear their tunes.


It's meat and potatoes ballsy rock n roll! It's your simple A D E formulae and it never fails to inspire to do whatever it is I have to do! It's feel good music!


----------



## johnnyshaka

bluzfish said:


> Joe Satriani and Dave Grohl are two guys I would love to spend an evening with at a local pub.


Agreed...but right about now 'local pub' should be some pool bar in Mexico.


----------



## ed2000

Lola said:


> It's meat and potatoes ballsy rock n roll! It's your simple A D E formulae and it never fails to inspire to do whatever it is I have to do! It's feel good music!


...Are there even 'minor' chords in their songs?


----------



## Taylor

bluzfish said:


> Joe Satriani and Dave Grohl are two guys I would love to spend an evening with at a local pub.


If I drank, I'd be right there with you.


----------



## bluzfish

johnnyshaka said:


> Agreed...but right about now 'local pub' should be some pool bar in Mexico.


Mexico it is. Let's invite Steve Vai too.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Count me in!


----------



## Milkman

Electroz said:


> Midnight tonight is the 26th. Midnight is the first minute of every day, not the last.



I suppose what matters most is what the OP intended as he's the one offering the guitar.

For me, midnight of the 25th is midnight tonight (the 25th). Mid as in middle, night as in night. The middle of the night of the 25th is not first thing the morning of the 25th.

As the contest appears to be still underway.....


----------



## Electroz

Milkman said:


> I suppose what matters most is what the OP intended as he's the one offering the guitar.
> 
> For me, midnight of the 25th is midnight tonight (the 25th). Mid as in middle, night as in night. The middle of the night of the 25th is not first thing the morning of the 25th.
> 
> As the contest appears to be still underway.....


Hence me asking what OP meant and then clarifying for other posters wondering like I was. But, I guess the literal definition of midnight means nothing against your opinion. Sorry for trying to help....


----------



## Steadfastly

Midnight is a misnomer for most areas of the earth. It only truly works at the equator.


----------



## Adcandour

bluzfish said:


> Joe Satriani and Dave Grohl are two guys I would love to spend an evening with at a local pub.


I would let them tag team me.


----------



## ronmac

I think we should ask Ms. South Carolina to explain it to us.


----------



## bluzfish

ronmac said:


> I think we should ask Ms. South Carolina to explain it to us.


She'd have to be naked though.


----------



## Norman231

adcandour said:


> I would let them tag team me.


Pushing the boundaries... I like it.

Back to your point though: do you think they'd want to?


----------



## Adcandour

Norman231 said:


> Pushing the boundaries... I like it.
> 
> Back to your point though: do you think they'd want to?


Have you seen me?:acigar:


----------



## Chitmo

Man this thing is gonna end up having more posts them the pedal board thread!


----------



## ronmac

I'll be very disappointed if we don't get another 14 posts in this thread.


----------



## Lola

I would love to have lunch with the "Prince of Darkness"!! I know it would be thoroughly entertaining.

and then I would love to have high tea with Angus and Brian Johnson!

Oh ya I forgot breakfast! EVH would fit the bill! 

Hey, I can dream can't I?


----------



## Milkman

I'm afraid of apostrophes.


There. It's out.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Lawn services flyers in the mail today...bless their hearts.


----------



## Milkman

Dirty little curved punctuation mark bastages.

Always making contractions.

:sSc_eeksign:


----------



## Taylor

johnnyshaka said:


> Lawn services flyers in the mail today...bless their hearts.


Swimming pool flyers, here.


----------



## Norman231

adcandour said:


> Have you seen me?:acigar:


Just your mug-shot-avatar, where it's evident that you simply cannot contain your excitement and enthusiasm. 

...have a cigar, you're gonna go far, fly high, You're never gonna die, you're gonna win that guitar it if you try...


----------



## Milkman

I'm ok with commas though.

Crap.


apostrophe


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Heading for a low of -29 here tonight. Staying warm is tonight's plan.


----------



## bluzfish

Milkman said:


> I'm ok with commas though.
> 
> Crap.
> 
> 
> apostrophe



That reminds me: I must get my colon checked. Period.


----------



## Lola

I live my life for the stars that shine
People say it's just a waste of time
When they said I should feed my head
That to me was just a day in bed
I'll take my car and I drive real far
To where they're not concerned about the way we are
In my mind my dreams are real
Are you concerned about the way I feel

Tonight I'm a rock 'n' roll star
Tonight I'm a rock 'n' roll star


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## ed2000

Waiting for the 1000th reply...who's it gonna be??


----------



## bluzfish

me? .


----------



## Norman231

Lola said:


> I would love to have lunch with the "Prince of Darkness"!! I know it would be thoroughly entertaining.
> 
> and then I would love to have high tea with Angus and Brian Johnson!
> 
> Oh ya I forgot breakfast! EVH would fit the bill!
> 
> Hey, I can dream can't I?


EVH is/was an awesome guitar player (Captain Obvious Strikes Again).
But honestly, I long ago grew tired of hearing him bitch and whine about former lead singers, and try to sell us on how his son just sort of took the job from Michael Anthony, etc.... 
IMO, he's capable of creating some real magic, but he's just a mess. I suppose part of the dream would be that he could get up before 11 am to meet you for breakfast. Or maybe he's sobered up recently? Again?


----------



## ed2000

It's all Dan Hill from here on.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Chitmo said:


> Man this thing is gonna end up having more posts them the pedal board thread!


2851 is the record here for one thread


----------



## bluzfish

Just one more for me...


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> 2851 is the record here for one thread


Well, the thread is over 1000. I had doubts that would happen but the posts have been fast and furious today. Although the total record is 2851, this thread must be the fastest to 1000.


----------



## bluzfish

And... 

here it comes... 

I warned ya...

_*3000*_

posts and still...

no one cares...


----------



## rollingdam

last one for me-good luck to all!


----------



## Electroz

I second that! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lola

So a random number is going to be computer generated and that's the winner is being chosen? 

It means the more you post the more chances you have of winning or whining! lol


----------



## Tarbender

So there I was minding my own business, playing in a Toronto Queen Street bar when who walks in, none other than Steve Cropper and Johnny Rush. Boy was I happy we weren't doing "Sitting on the Dock Of The Bay"...


----------



## Lola

Tarbender said:


> So there I was minding my own business, playing in a Toronto Queen Street bar when who walks in, none other than Steve Cropper and Johnny Rush. Boy was I happy we weren't doing "Sitting on the Dock Of The Bay"...
> 
> View attachment 12477


I must feign ignorance! Who are these guys and...............are they before my time? I don't wanna appear to ???


----------



## Electraglide

ronmac said:


> I got nuttin'


She keeps the back doors locked on the car.


----------



## bluzfish

WOW!!! The man hisself! And then another one! I'm not one to get star-struck but twoliving legends walking into your gig? Priceless.


----------



## Guest




----------



## King Loudness

Stay gold, Pony. Stay gold...

W.


----------



## Steadfastly

bluzfish said:


> WOW!!! The man hisself! And then another one! I'm not one to get star-struck but twoliving legends walking into your gig? Priceless.


Now you've gone and ruined it. You were nice and even at 3000 and you went and made it odd.


----------



## bluzfish

Steadfastly said:


> Now you've gone and ruined it. You were nice and even at 3000 and you went and made it odd.


Making it odd is what I do best.


----------



## puckhead

getting close now.
do you want my shipping address yet?


----------



## Tarbender

Lola said:


> I must feign ignorance! Who are these guys and...............are they before my time? I don't wanna appear to ???


Can't believe you've never heard "Sitting On The Dock Of the Bay" or "Soul Man" ?


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> I must feign ignorance! Who are these guys and...............are they before my time? I don't wanna appear to ???


Long haired guitar player in the Blues Brothers....among other things. I believe he played a Tele.
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/ao1duck_zpsemtij7x0.jpg
Now you can tell me about acdc. I've heard the name but couldn't tell you the name of any of their songs. That being said I couldn't name a rush song either.


----------



## puckhead

Tarbender said:


> So there I was minding my own business, playing in a Toronto Queen Street bar when who walks in, none other than Steve Cropper and Johnny Rush. Boy was I happy we weren't doing "Sitting on the Dock Of The Bay"...
> 
> View attachment 12477


that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> Making it odd is what I do best.


Yeah but you ain't a duckling.

- - - Updated - - -

Midnight. When ever sulpher pushes a button or throws a dart or how ever he's going to pick the number and posts the winner.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Long haired guitar player in the Blues Brothers....among other things. I believe he played a Tele


----------



## Norman231

laristotle said:


>


Very Cool.
Very very cool. 

Tarbender's already a winner tonight.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Yeah but you ain't a duckling.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


Get em up, move em out......Rawhide. And for the real enthusiast, name Clint Eastwood's character.


----------



## Taylor

You're all great.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> Now you can tell me about acdc.


I'll let Lola have the pleasure. This doesn't explain 
anything either. Just a cool concert intro.

[video=youtube;xnKVOyqRTC0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnKVOyqRTC0[/video]


----------



## johnnyshaka

I can't, for the life of me, find the pennant in the "Bunnytown Pizzeria" Hidden Pictures in this month's Highlights magazine. Argh.


----------



## Rumble_b

I gave up trying to keep up with this thread. But it has been fun.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Holy smokes! After submitting that last post my phone buzzed immediately and it was an email notifying me that I had a new private message from this forum. Whoa, who could be sending me a PM? Wait, did I just win the guitar?! OMG, DID I JUST WIN THEE GUITAR!!??

No, it was my hundredth post.

What a rollercoaster ride the last 5 minutes have been.


----------



## Electraglide

johnnyshaka said:


> Holy smokes! After submitting that last post my phone buzzed immediately and it was an email notifying me that I had a new private message from this forum. Whoa, who could be sending me a PM? Wait, did I just win the guitar?! OMG, DID I JUST WIN THEE GUITAR!!??
> 
> No, it was my hundredth post.
> 
> What a rollercoaster ride the last 5 minutes have been.


I don't get messages to my phone and if I did I wouldn't know how to access them. The only time i get anything is when I open the forum on a computer type of thing.


----------



## bluzfish

Electraglide said:


> I don't get messages to my phone and if I did I wouldn't know how to access them. The only time i get anything is when I open the forum on a computer type of thing.


He, he, he... I think I'll get your number and send you a bunch of texts from aliens telling you to contact them because you have been chosen to have the secrets of the universe revealed to you but they gave up when you didn't respond and then when someone shows you how to read them, you'll wish you had learned how to do that sooner.


----------



## Guest

don't forget to tell him about internet tubes.


----------



## Tarbender

People who read tabloids deserve to be lied to.


----------



## Guest




----------



## bluzfish

Man, no matter how hard I try to keep up with the news, I always seem to miss something. What a special kind of world we live in, eh?


----------



## Steadfastly

Electraglide said:


> Now you can tell me about acdc. I've heard the name but _*couldn't tell you the name of any of their songs. *_


I often don't pay attention to the names of songs unless I really like it. I couldn't name an AC/DC song either and they were big in my era.


----------



## Adcandour

I'm going to bed. Come wake me if i win. night.


----------



## GTmaker

Diapers are like politicians ...
they both need to be changed regularly
and for the same reason...

G.


----------



## bluzfish

Steadfastly said:


> I often don't pay attention to the names of songs unless I really like it. I couldn't name an AC/DC song either and they were big in my era.


I've always liked the band but had a hard time listening to the vocals. The same with Guns n Roses and most other bands of their ilk. Too screechy for my tastes.


----------



## Tarbender

OK, last one before I go to bed:

A girl breaks up with her boyfriend. She tells him I'm tired of you running around behind my back and hitting me. "Get out of my Life!"

Well, a few weeks goes by and she's feeling lonely so she decides to put an ad in the personals: " Boyfriend wanted. Must be faithful and not hit women." and after a few moments of thought adds , "Must be good in bed!".

A couple of days goes by and no response from the ad. She starts to have second thoughts when all of a sudden the door bell rings. She rushes to the door and looks out the peep hole but no one is there. She walks away disappointed and returns to her thoughts on her old boyfriend when she hears the doorbell again. And again looking through the peep hole sees nothing. Now she's getting kinda mad and storms back to the living room when the doorbell rings again. Rushing to the door she flings it open and gasps.

There in front of her is a small person with no arms and no legs. She says "Can I help you?" not wishing to offend.

I came in response to your ad he says.

Well thank you very much she replies but I don't think you're really my type.

He responds, " I've got no arms so I can't beat you up, and, I've got no legs so I can't run around on you, so I'm what you're looking for."

She hums and haws for a couple of seconds and then says "But what are you like in bed?"

To which he replies "How do you think I rang the door bell!"


----------



## Taylor

Sitting in my studio, working on my business outline/plan. This might be it for me tonight.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> I often don't pay attention to the names of songs unless I really like it. I couldn't name an AC/DC song either and they were big in my era.



There, there Mr. Stutters Fastly! Hush and close your eyes and I will tell you a story about 4 lads from Down Under who have delighted generations of people with their kick ass kind of music!


----------



## bluzfish

.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Woman sure looks AWESOME with all of those things to play with.


----------



## Lola

It is exactly 30 minutes before the witching hour! Eye of newt and toe of frog, wool of bat and tongue of dog! Spirits that be, let it be me(that wins this guitar)


----------



## Electraglide

bluzfish said:


> He, he, he... I think I'll get your number and send you a bunch of texts from aliens telling you to contact them because you have been chosen to have the secrets of the universe revealed to you but they gave up when you didn't respond and then when someone shows you how to read them, you'll wish you had learned how to do that sooner.


I had the phone for about 3 months before I figured out how to answer it. Still not too sure how to do that and I only answer if the number is in my contact list and the name shows. If I get a text from people on my contact list an envelope shows on the screen, I tap the envelope. I answer my wife, my son and my grand daughters....I usually ignore all others. As far as secrets of the universe go, I sooner have the secrets of the blonde next door revealed to me. If you can arrange that without the wife finding out about it I'll answer your call.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> don't forget to tell him about internet tubes.


That's a 'merican speaking so I'll ignore it too.


----------



## Steadfastly

Over and out.


----------



## Tarbender

OK, very last one! My '50's Tribute Goldtop, personalized!


----------



## ed2000

laristotle said:


>


No, these Ugly Ducklings









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Electraglide

It's 10 p.m. here. I can wait.


----------



## johnnyshaka

johnnyshaka said:


> I can't, for the life of me, find the pennant in the "Bunnytown Pizzeria" Hidden Pictures in this month's Highlights magazine. Argh.


Found it!!!

Sumbitch, that was FRUSTRATING!


----------



## bluzfish

9:59. Last post.


----------



## LowWatt

11:59. Post #1056


----------



## ed2000

My analog timepiece appears slow.


----------



## Lola

It's 12:03!!! Who won???


----------



## Lola

and...................Sulphur who is the winner~ I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!! We wanna know!


----------



## Steadfastly

How come I can still post?


----------



## sulphur

Hey all, late getting in. 8)

Thanks to everyone that participated, this was more successful than I thought it would be.

Looks like the last eligible post was # 1057.
Sorry for eating all the bandwidth Scott! 

You can still post Steadmund, because I don't have the capacity to lock anything down.
Anyway, on to the winner...drum roll please...

The winning post is *#436*!

Congrats to the winner, PM me your address and the guitar will be sent out Monday.
Thanks to all that played, twas fun.


----------



## Taylor

adcandour said:


> I'm going to bed. Come wake me if i win. night.


Wake up. You win.


----------



## urko99

Congrats adcandour! Just play the sh_t out of that Thing!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

adcandour said:


> 4th post. That's it for me.
> 
> How about you guys?


the winner!!!!!


----------



## Norman231

He looks so excited!


----------



## ronmac

If you aren't present you can't win. Draw again!

Congrats adman, and thanks again to Sulphur for his generosity and keeping the forum heated up during our cold, deep winter.


----------



## bw66

Congrats, Adcandour!

And thanks Sulphur!!! This was fun!


----------



## ed2000

This was/is a terrific thread where we learned, sometimes more than we wanted to, about forum members.
Thanks Sulphur, for a well done timewaster and your generosity.


Now, who needs an amp?


----------



## Norman231

Façade: Congratulations Adcandour! I can't think of anyone more deserving than you! I hope it brings you years of happiness.

Truth: You suck! *I'm green as hell.  *


----------



## Lola

Congrats on your win Adcandour! You were at the right place, right time. I think that I speak for all of us when I say that you should post some pictures of you with you guitar!

Once again I am doing the happy dance for you! You did something right in your life!!! Karma be on your side!:sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## johnnyshaka

Great thread, so much fun was had by all!

Yoga pants.


----------



## Hamstrung

I thought Laristotle had this in the bag! Congrats Adcandour!


----------



## Option1

I think he's probably had a hard night what with being tag teamed an' all. Might not even be able to sit down.

Congrats adcandour, you lunatic. 

And a huge thanks again to sulphur, for your generosity, and for the fun game it became.

Neil


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Well played sir, well played. That's good mostly clean fun. Back to painting in the basement. Thanks to sulphur for his generosity.


----------



## bzrkrage

Nice! Thanks for the game Sulfur.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoretyus

Yup.. a good place for ya 

Date:9:00 AM CST Thursday 26 February 2015
Condition:Mainly SunnyPressure:104.0 kPaTendency:risingVisibility:24 kmTemperature:-26.4°CDewpoint:-30.4°CHumidity:70%Wind:WNW 22 km/hWind Chill:-39




rearviewmirror2 said:


> Back to painting in the basement. Thanks to sulphur for his generosity.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

I've already been outside today and that is probably enough. It looks nicer than it is here. The paradox of bright and sunny in the middle of winter. Cold, cold and colder.


----------



## Milkman

Congratulations to Adcandour, and thanks very much to Sulphur for his generosity!


----------



## Mooh

Congratulations Adcandour! What an awesome day for you, what an awesome offer from Sulphur, and what an awesome time for Guitars Canada.

Faith in Guitarkind.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluzfish

Thank you sulphur for a couple of weeks of a whole lotta fun!

Congratulations adcadour for being one lucky SOB! Enjoy your new guitar. I only have one word to add - "pecker". :smile-new:



adcandour said:


> People don't say 'pecker' enough.


----------



## hardasmum

Congrats Adcandour (who by the way is a man of his word) and thanks Jock for your generous contest!


----------



## Tarbender

3 cheers for Sulphur for really pulling the GC community together for a superb 2 weeks of banter and humour. And congrats to adcandour for winning.


----------



## davetcan

BASTAGE !!!! (Well done Adc) 


Way to go Jock, this was a great thing to do and speaks volumes about you !!


----------



## Steadfastly

Sulphur: Thanks again for a most interesting and fun thread and for the generous spirit you show.


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> I thought Laristotle had this in the bag! Congrats Adcandour!


I was sorta hoping the same. Then again, I was also hoping I didn't
because then I'd have to donate it like I said. I'm sure it would have
been hard once it was in my hands. lol. Way to go AdC!


----------



## Milkman

I was staying out of the thread initially because its not a guitar I specifically wanted. Then I figured, I have a charity event coming up on March 7 and would have raffled it off to raise funds for the cause.

Again, thanks to Sulphur. To give a guitar away is a big deal.


----------



## Lincoln

Tarbender said:


> 3 cheers for Sulphur for really pulling the GC community together for a superb 2 weeks of banter and humour. And congrats to adcandour for winning.



this one calls for an instant replay!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Way to go Al and a big thanks to Sulphur!


----------



## GTmaker

Tarbender said it best.
G.




Tarbender said:


> 3 cheers for Sulphur for really pulling the GC community together for a superb 2 weeks of banter and humour. And congrats to adcandour for winning.


----------



## Adcandour

There's a restriction on "like" clicks per 24 hours???

Well, for those of you I missed - thanks. 

A public thanks to Jock - super generous of you. 

To keep the fun going, I will be starting another thread to pay it forward (and so sulpher can have a little fun too). 

I'll try to post it soon later today. I can't top a guitar, but it's a fun little thing nevertheless.


----------



## Lola

One of the most random and generous acts of kindness that I have ever witnessed! I am totally humbled!

Sulphur you're a man to be revered~


----------



## cheezyridr

hey congrats!


----------



## blam

Congrats adcandouuuuuuuuuuur


----------



## bolero

that's pretty cool, congrats adcandour!


----------



## Electraglide

adcandour said:


> There's a restriction on "like" clicks per 24 hours???
> 
> Well, for those of you I missed - thanks.
> 
> A public thanks to Jock - super generous of you.
> 
> To keep the fun going, I will be starting another thread to pay it forward (and so sulpher can have a little fun too).
> 
> I'll try to post it soon later today. I can't top a guitar, but it's a fun little thing nevertheless.


Who won? You??? What the hell! Well anyway,
[video=youtube;wDajqW561KM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDajqW561KM[/video]


----------



## zontar

Well if it couldn't be me winning--I'm glad it was you
(Or any of the other regular members who joined in.)

One forum, which died a few years ago, gave away a Strat and the winner just showed up for the contest and was never seen again.

And another thanks to Sulphur for doing this.


----------



## Budda

Wait...

I missed This?!

My own doing. Congrats!


----------



## ed2000

Sorry, just clicking here out of habit.


----------



## Tarbender

I know... it's hard...


----------



## Scotty

congrats Acandour and good on you Sulphur...what a great thing (which I see is now being paid forward)


----------

